# Lambert-Elektro.com # richtertech.de # konsolenparadies.de #  ps4himmel.de # Käufererfahrungen



## dvill (29 November 2015)

http://richtertech.de/impressum

```
Anschrift                
RichterTech UG
Haferkamp 17
D-22081 Hamburg
E-Mail: [email][email protected][/email]
Web: [URL]http://richtertech.de[/URL]
Telefon
0481 - 149 229 96 (Ortstarif)
Mo. - Fr. 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
Geschäftsführer
Dr. Johann Richter
USt.-IDNr. gem. §27a UStG
DE 577 951 346
```
Alles ganz neu, "Richtertech UG" ist im Handelsregister nicht enthalten.

Der Shop verwendet das Logo von TrustedShops

http://www.trustedshops.de/finden/?q=richtertech.de

ist dort aber nicht gelistet.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

Kontoverbindung für richtertech.de:


> Kontoinhaber von Dr. Johann Richter
> - mit dieser Bankverbindung BIC: PBNKDEFF
> IBAN: DE88440100460263409460
> - an diese Bank Deutsche Postbank AG


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/13076-fake-shop-richtertech-de/


> Fake-Shop richtertech.de


http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2460


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2015)

Naiver geht es kaum:
https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/richtertech-ist-vertrauenswuerdig


> ....
> Website sieht vertrauenswürdig aus..würde so spontan "Ja" sagen


----------



## Philipe (29 November 2015)

Diese Leute sind echt restlos. Ich finde es fast schon beeindruckend mit was für einer kriminellen Energie da vorgegangen wird.

Läuft es so das ganze Jahr oder ist es wie der Kollege von Auktionshilfe.info sagt nur auf Grund vom Weihnachtsgeschäft ?

http://whois.domaintools.com/richtertech.de

Da steht dass dieser Person noch 9 weitere Domains zuzuordnen sind.
http://reversewhois.domaintools.com/johann-richter

Evtl. hat dort ja jemand einen Zugang. Ich bin nicht gewillt 100€ dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2015)

Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## bronko (29 November 2015)

Hallo hab da mal nen problem habe heute was bei diesen "richtertech"bestellt per Überweisung aber schon paar Stunden keine Bestätigungs mail bekommen wie soll man sich bei solchen fakeshop verhalten ??


----------



## Philipe (29 November 2015)

Ich habe mal weiter nachgeforscht und habe folgende Theorie:

1) Die Betreiber schalten Anzeigen um sich Finanzagenten zu suchen.
2) Die Finanzagenten erhalten 20% und müssen die restlichen 80% wegüberweisen.
3) Das Geld wird hier hin überwiesen: https://anycoindirect.eu/ https://www.litebit.eu/en/. Das sind zwei Bitcoin-Börsen bei denen man direkt mit GiroPay Bitcoin kaufen kann.

Step 1-3 wird ewig wiederholt, das erklärt auch warum da niemand verhaftet wird.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2015)

bronko schrieb:


> ...bestellt per Überweisung .... wie soll man sich bei solchen fakeshop verhalten?



....versuche die Überweisung zu stoppen, sofort!

Und gar nicht erst über Widerruf, Rücktritt oder sonstigem, üblichen Kram nachdenken. Das juckt die Betrüger sicher gar nicht. Sowas schon erst recht nicht:



Philipe schrieb:


> Absender auf die Blacklist setzen.



Oder glaubt ihr, dass man dem Opfer noch hinter her rennt?


----------



## Philipe (29 November 2015)

bronko schrieb:


> Hallo hab da mal nen problem habe heute was bei diesen "richtertech"bestellt per Überweisung aber schon paar Stunden keine Bestätigungs mail bekommen wie soll man sich bei solchen fakeshop verhalten ??



Gar nicht auf die Bestätigungs-Mail warten und jetzt schon den Absender auf die Blacklist setzen.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

bronko schrieb:


> wie soll man sich bei solchen fakeshop verhalten ??


Auf dem schnellsten Wege zur Polizei und die Empfängerbank informieren.

Das Ziel ist, die Weiterleitung des Geldes durch den Finanzagenten zu stoppen.

Damit rettet man sich mit VIEL Glück selbst, in jedem Fall aber andere.


----------



## bronko (29 November 2015)

Danke für die tips habe die Überweisung ein Glück noch nicht getätigt . Also am besten auf gar nichts mehr reagieren was ich von denen an mails bekomm oder?


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

Dann ist es ja gut, wenn man noch am Rand der Fallgrube steht. Viele werden reinfallen, heute, morgen, jeden Tag bis Weihnachten.


----------



## genervter Einkäufer (29 November 2015)

Hi,

habe gestern, 28.11.2015, bei RichterTech eine PS4 inkl. Spiel Fifa16 für 299Euro und einen zweiten Joystick für 45Euro eingekauft und habe auch Zweifel an der Seriosität der Firma.

"Ich wurde letztes Jahr durch den Inhaber Felix Nierstheimer um ca. 210 Euro erleichtert."



Hierzu habe ich einige Fragen:

Die Bezahlung habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen per Nachnahme getätigt.
Warum sollte die Firma eine sichere Bezahlart anbieten?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Firma meine persongebundenen Daten ausnutzen könnte.

Bei der Bezahlung habe ich ein Gastkonto eröffnet. Dieses Konto wurde automatisch in ein Kunden-Konto umgewandelt. Warum wird ein Gastkonto in ein Kunden-Konto umgewandelt?

Was kann man mit diesen Daten im Internet anfangen?


----------



## passer (29 November 2015)

genervter Einkäufer schrieb:


> Die Bezahlung habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen per Nachnahme getätigt.
> Warum sollte die Firma eine sichere Bezahlart anbieten?



Aus Gründen um einen seriösen Anschein zu erlangen.
Entweder wird nichts geliefert, oder schöne Backsteine.

Die meisten bestellen so oder so per Vorauskasse, weil das ja so schön günstig ist.
Und die paar die per NN bestellen, die nimmt man wohl in Kauf.



dvill schrieb:


> Kontoverbindung für richtertech.de:


Paypal lässt sich gar nicht anklicken.
Typisch Fakeshop.


----------



## genervter Einkäufer (29 November 2015)

Hi,

du hast recht!

Werde mich melden, wenn ich weitere Informationen eingeholt habe!!!

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle und gute Arbeit!!!!!

Bis dann.......


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2015)

bronko schrieb:


> Hallo hab da mal nen problem habe heute was bei diesen "richtertech"bestellt per Überweisung aber schon paar Stunden keine Bestätigungs mail bekommen wie soll man sich bei solchen fakeshop verhalten ??


Strafanzeige erstatten, Anwalt einschalten um festzustellen wem das Konto gehört. Falls es ein Muli ist hat dann der den schwarzen Peter und dann hoffen daß Du mit viel  Glück so un eins bis zwei Jahren vielleicht wieder einen Teil Deiner Kohle wiedersiehst.
Ansonsten gewöhn Dich erstmal an den Gedanken daß das Weihnachtsgeld futsch ist


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2015)

genervter Einkäufer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du hast recht!
> 
> ...


Und lehn die Nachnahme ab, denn wenn Du das Geld übergeben hast DARF Dir der Postbote das Geld nicht zurückgeben auch wenn er sieht daß nur Backsteine drin waren.


----------



## Philipe (30 November 2015)

Falls es jemand interessiert:

Ich habe bei den Brüdern von http://richtertech.de/ eine Bestellung gemacht als die Bestellnummer "00205" war, man darf davon ausgehen dass die bei "00000" angefangen haben. Wie dem auch sei, der Verein ist inzwischen schon fast bei 00500 angekommen. Nach meiner Erkenntnis wurde fast nur die PS4 verkauft, gehen wir also von einem durchschnittlichen Warenkorb i.H.v 300€ aus.

Nach den ganzen Einträgen darf man ja davon ausgehen dass die Bank da schnell einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat.

300-400 Bestellung innerhalb von 3 Tagen ist aber schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2015)

Gier frißt Hirn ...


----------



## Philipe (30 November 2015)

Ich habe die anderen Shops auch nochmal überprüft. Die Brüder haben über das Wochenende 500.000€ an Verkäufen gemacht.

Das ist kein Witz. Ich bereite dazu morgen mal was auf womit ich das belegen kann. Unfassbar.


----------



## Philipe (30 November 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Weisst Du noch, wo genau (auf welcher Webseite) die Annonce geschaltet war? War es ein sogenanntes Banner?



Das kann ich übernehmen: Es war auf Amazon, schaue aktiv permanent nach den iPhones, PlayStation etc.

Falls es euch interessiert: Die haben das Geld von ihren Postbank-Konten nicht runterbekommen. Die habe ich richtig genervt. Man wollte mir keine Auskunft geben bei der Postbank. Dann kam ich auf folgende Idee:

( Ich weiß ihr würdet jedem davon abraten ), jedenfalls habe ich an jedes bekannte Konto 1€ gesendet und von fast jedem Konto kam das Geld zurück was für mich heißt dass die Konten gesperrt sind.

Wenn man mal aktiv schaut die sind gerade nicht mehr am werben, bei Amazon ist alles frei.
Ich denke da ist jetzt erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2015)

Philipe schrieb:


> Falls es euch interessiert: Die haben das Geld von ihren Postbank-Konten nicht runterbekommen. Die habe ich richtig genervt.



Danke für die Info.

Bis jetzt hatte ich eigentlich Amazon für relativ sicher gehalten. Wenn jetzt auch noch Amazon zumehmend verseucht ist mit Fake-Shops, dann ist das natürlich eine schlechte Entwicklung, die man u.a. auch bei der Info-Arbeit unbedingt mit berücksichtigen muss. Es ist eine Schande, dass es Amazon nicht (mehr) schafft, solche Gauner von dem Portal fernzuhalten. Und das bedeutet, dass man jetzt Amazon absolut nicht mehr als sichere Plattform empfehlen kann. Wenn sich das rumspricht, hat Amazon sich die Folgen selbst zuzuschreiben.

Auch gut ist, dass Du es geschafft hast, die Postbank zeitnah zu informieren.

Man sollte auch diese Webseiten weiter beobachten. Denn dieses Postbank-Konto gehört sicherlich einem nichtsahnenden Muli. Und solche Fakeshop-Betrüger haben nach aller Erfahrung immer mehrere Mulis als Ersatz verfügbar. Ich würde also erwarten, dass in kürzester Zeit eine neue Bankverbindung auf der Webseite erscheint. Diese sollte dann natürlich auch möglichst zeitnah platt gemacht werden.


----------



## sebh (1 Dezember 2015)

Leider bin auch ich auf Richtertech "reingefallen". Zum Glück wurde das Geld wieder zurückgebucht.
Heute habe ich dann überraschenderweise eine DHL-Sendungsnummer erhalten. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde das Paket bereits gestern Nachmittag, ca. 3 Stunden nach Bestellung, in einer Packstation eingeliefert. Bin gespannt was hier ankommt.


----------



## Philipe (1 Dezember 2015)

SebH:

Eine Bombe die gezündet wird sobald du das Paket aufmachst...

... im schlimmsten Fall.

Lass das Paket bitte zurückgehen und näher dich nicht der Packstation. Du hast absolut keinen Mehrwert wenn du das Paket in Empfang nimmst.

Aber gut zu wissen dass auch bei dir das Geld zurückkam.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2015)

Philipe schrieb:


> SebH:
> Eine Bombe die gezündet wird sobald du das Paket aufmachst...
> ... im schlimmsten Fall.
> Lass das Paket bitte zurückgehen und näher dich nicht der Packstation. Du hast absolut keinen Mehrwert wenn du das Paket in Empfang nimmst.
> Aber gut zu wissen dass auch bei dir das Geld zurückkam.


Na na na ...
... und wenn er aus dem Haus geht fällt ihm der Dachziegel auf den Kopf


----------



## sebh (1 Dezember 2015)

Wenn es ernsthaft diesen Verdacht gibt, dann würde ich allerdings auch nicht einfach das Paket zurückgeben, sondern eher direkt die Polizei rufen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch gut ist, dass Du es geschafft hast, die Postbank zeitnah zu informieren.


Das ist durchaus ambivalent zu sehen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2015)

sebh schrieb:


> Wenn es ernsthaft diesen Verdacht gibt, dann würde ich allerdings auch nicht einfach das Paket zurückgeben, sondern eher direkt die Polizei rufen.


Wobei ich in dem konkreten Fall eher glaube, dass da jemandem die Phantasie durchgeht.


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich diese Daten der Sendungsverfolgung kenne, sieht man nur, das EINE Sendung unterwegs ist. Die Zieladresse ist nicht enthalten.

Eine solche Information kann auch einfach den "Zahldruck" erhöhen, wenn jemand in der Einschätzung des Shops unsicher ist und mit der Vorschuss-Zahlung noch zögert.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Soweit ich diese Daten der Sendungsverfolgung kenne, sieht man nur, das EINE Sendung unterwegs ist. Die Zieladresse ist nicht enthalten.
> 
> Eine solche Information kann auch einfach den "Zahldruck" erhöhen, wenn jemand in der Einschätzung des Shops unsicher ist und mit der Vorschuss-Zahlung noch zögert.


Die Frage ist eh, ob sie echt ist. DHL signiert seit geraumer Zeit die meisten Benachrichtigungen digital. Wenn da keine S/MIME-Signatur dabei ist, ist schonmal Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Hotte82 (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo ich glaube der firma richtertech.de wird unrecht getan. Ich hatte da auch bestellt am 29.11 und am 30.11 habe ich storniert aufgrund der behaubtung es ist ein fake shop. Habe dann versucht die firma telefonisch zu erreichen was leider wirklich nie funktionierte. Deshalb habe ich den email weg versucht und sie antwortet wirklich immer zeitnah! Und heute habe ich das geld zurück erhalten. Also ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich ein einzelfall bin. Aber es hat mir jetzt nicht den eindruck gemacht das es ein fake shop ist. Ich kann auch noch paar email von der firma hochladen die sie mir gesendet haben.(also es geht bei mir nur um die firma richtertech.de weiss nicht was mit den anderen firmen sind damit hab ich mich nicht beschäftigt)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Dezember 2015)

Hotte82 schrieb:


> Hallo ich glaube der firma richtertech.de wird unrecht getan.


Eben doch! Du hast das Geld nicht von der angeblichen Firma zurück bekommen sondern wahrscheinlich von der Empfängerbank, weil dort der Schwindel aufgefallen ist und die das Konto dicht gemacht hat. Somit konnte deine Zahlung nicht gutgeschrieben werden und musste zu dir zurück.

Jedenfalls kennt das deutsche Handelsregister keine *RichterTech UG*.


----------



## Hotte82 (2 Dezember 2015)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Eben doch! Du hast das Geld nicht von der angeblichen Firma zurück bekommen sondern wahrscheinlich von der Empfängerbank, weil dort der Schwindel aufgefallen ist und die das Konto dicht gemacht hat. Somit konnte deine Zahlung nicht gutgeschrieben werden und musste zu dir zurück.
> 
> Jedenfalls kennt das deutsche Handelsregister keine *RichterTech UG*.


Ok wird nochmal überprüft danke für den hinweiss!


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Ihre Bestellung wurde durch die DHL abgeholt und ist nun auf dem Weg zu Ihnen.

Ihre Sendungsverfolgsnummer lautet: 193880906251

Diese können sie unter https://www.dhl.de/de/paket/information/sendungsverfolgung.html verfolgen.


Wir bitten um entschuldigung das es so lange gedauert hat. Leider ist unser Mailserver welche mit dem Webshop verbunden ist am streiken.


Richtertech wünscht Ihnen einen angenehmen Dienstag,

Heiko Krause

Richtertech.de Kundendienst




*Kommentar meinerseits: Meine angegebene Adresse lautete "fhioqewfhqwioefdhiq 55"*


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Hotte82 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich den email weg versucht und sie antwortet wirklich immer zeitnah!


Das klingt doch gut.

Frag doch einfach mal, warum sie das trustedshops.de-Siegel unberechtigt verwenden. So etwas bringt uns doch weiter.


----------



## sebh (2 Dezember 2015)

Philipe schrieb:


> Ihre Bestellung wurde durch die DHL abgeholt und ist nun auf dem Weg zu Ihnen.
> 
> Ihre Sendungsverfolgsnummer lautet: 193880906251
> 
> ...



Gleicher Inhalt bei mir, allerdings kam die Mail von einem Hr. Schmidtke.
Apropos "... es so lange gedauert hat.". Die Mail kam knapp drei Stunden nach meiner Überweisung.


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Und zwar auch gleich bei der Sendungsverfolgungsnummer!


----------



## Hotte82 (2 Dezember 2015)

unsere Telefonistin telefoniert bereits mit einigen Kunden. Leider sind wir nur ein 4 Köpfiges Team und müssen auch den Berg an Bestellungen abarbeiten um diese üblen Verleugnungen die im Internet seit Sonntag gegen uns kursieren entgegen zu wirken.

Alle bisherigen Anschuldigungen die auf diesen Seiten existieren konnten wir bisher widerlegen, wir halten strikt deutsches Recht ein. Unser Rechtsbeistand wurde ebenfalls beauftragt gegen diesen Rufmord vorzugehen. 

Unter anderem wurde sich bereits am Sonntag beschwert das keine Bestellungen abgeschickt worden sind. Dazu wird unser Webshop und der Mailserver von Unbekannten angegriffen. Es traten seitdem eine menge unlauterer Geschäftspraktiken auf, die unseren Betrieb massiv stören und somit zu Verzögerungen führen.


Richtertech wünscht Ihnen einen angenehmen Dienstag,

Thomas Schmidtke

Das ist eine mail die ich bekommen habe auf die frage warum ich telefonisch niemand erreiche. Ich bin ja gespannt wie sich das noch entwickelt


----------



## sebh (2 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Und zwar auch gleich bei der Sendungsverfolgungsnummer!



Nein, die Sendungsnummern unterscheiden sich dann doch


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Wäre die ganze Sache nicht so traurig könnte man darüber ja lachen.

Glaubt Richtertech tatsächlich dass die mit solchen Mails nochmal das Konto aufbekommen ? Ich fass es nicht.


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Ich kenne jedenfalls eine gleiche Nachricht mit der auch schon hier genannten exakt gleichen Nummer.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Richtertech ist wieder fleißig bei Amazon und co. am werben. Direkt mal eine Bestellung tätigen und gucken wo das Geld diesmal hinführt. Wenn es sich um die selbe Kontoverbindung handelt fall ich echt vom Stuhl. Es gibt tausende Hinweise dass es sich um einen Fakeshop handelt, der eindeutigste das Trusted-Shop Logo. Ich ruf mal direkt bei TrustedShops an und frag ob die dazu eine Aussage tätigen können.

Mal eine andere Frage: Gibt es europaweit auch nur einen einzigen seriösen Händler der in der Lage ist mind. 1.000 PlayStation 4-Konsolen für einen Preis von 268€ rauszusenden und dann noch das Geld über zu haben für Mitarbeiter + Werbung bei Amazon und co. ?

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1195391_-playstation-4-ps4-500gb-sony.html

Der günstigste Preis beläuft sich bei 328 Euro.

*Nachtrag als Editierung:*

Es wird ein neues Postbankkonto verwendet. Ich werde umgehend die Postbank in Verbindung setzen


```
an den Kontoinhaber von RichterTec 
- mit dieser Bankverbindung BIC: PRCBDEFF
IBAN: DE48502108000034180008 
- an diese Bank Deutsche Postbank AG
```

*Ich wiederhole:* Es handelt sich um ein neues Konto, kein Eintrag bei Google zu finden.

Derweil ist der Verein bei Bestellung #000700 angekommen. Das heißt im Klartext 700 Bestellung in den letzten Tagen.

Wovon ich ausgehe was gerade passiert:

Alle Kunden wo das Geld zurückging werden erneut kontaktiert mit der neuen Bankverbindung mit irgendeinem komischen Vorwand warum der Betrag zurückgebucht wurde.

*Ich würde empfehlen dass Webwatcher, Auktionshilfe und co. einen Sonderhinweis rausgeben.*


----------



## such_a_fool (2 Dezember 2015)

Bin auch darauf reingefallen. Habe vor 3 Tagen bestellt und überwiesen. Bis heute war der Status "Warten auf Zahlungseingang von Bank" obwohl das Geld schon längst da ist.

Über das Kontaktformular habe ich die Bestellung storniert, der Status ist jetzt auf "Bestellung storniert".

Bei Rückvergütungen steht noch "Sie haben keine Gutschrift erhalten" und eine Email-Bestätigung der Stornierung habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten.

Ihr seid euch also auch noch nicht 100% sicher, dass es ein Fake ist? Sind die Emails/Lieferungsverfolgung und der Status im Portal alles Hinhaltetaktiken?


----------



## Hotte82 (2 Dezember 2015)

Philipe schrieb:


> Richtertech ist wieder fleißig bei Amazon und co. am werben. Direkt mal eine Bestellung tätigen und gucken wo das Geld diesmal hinführt. Wenn es sich um die selbe Kontoverbindung handelt fall ich echt vom Stuhl. Es gibt tausende Hinweise dass es sich um einen Fakeshop handelt, der eindeutigste das Trusted-Shop Logo. Ich ruf mal direkt bei TrustedShops an und frag ob die dazu eine Aussage tätigen können.
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage: Gibt es europaweit auch nur einen einzigen seriösen Händler der in der Lage ist mind. 1.000 PlayStation 4-Konsolen für einen Preis von 268€ rauszusenden und dann noch das Geld über zu haben für Mitarbeiter + Werbung bei Amazon und co. ?
> 
> ...


Guten Tag,


vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Der Online-Shop richtertech.de ist kein Mitglied bei Trusted Shops.


Unser Siegel befindet sich ungerechtfertigter Weise auf der Homepage des Shops. Der Shop wurde von uns kontaktiert und Trusted Shops wird rechtliche Schritte einleiten.


Die Trusted Shops Garantie können Sie bei jedem Online-Shop abschließen, der ein gültiges Gütesiegel trägt. Mit einem Klick auf das Siegel sehen Sie, ob das Zertifikat gültig ist. Sie werden dazu auf eine sichere Trusted Shops-Webseite geleitet.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Hier jetzt nochmal eine Warnung an alle die über die Google-Suche diesen Eintrag gefunden haben:

*- NICHT DAS GELD ÜBERWEISEN
- Wenn überwiesen sofort bei der Bank anrufen

Aktuelle Richtertech.de IBAN: *DE48502108000034180008

*An alle Altkunden:* Ihr werdet eine Mail erhalten dass eure Zahlung nicht gebucht werden konnte und Richtertech wird euch bitten erneut an die obige oder eine andere IBAN das Geld zu versenden. Meldet euch umgehend bei Webwatcher, Auktionshilfe oder hier im Forum falls ihr eine solche Mail erhaltet.

Die Postbank interessiert sich nicht für meinen Anruf. Ich probiere es aber weiter. Offensichtlich muss ich erst selbst offiziell Geld an den Verein senden damit die was machen können.

*Jeder der sich nicht 100% sicher ist ob das Abzocker sind oder nicht, den empfehle ich einen der folgenden Links:*

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/13076-fake-shop-richtertech-de/
http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2460

In spätestens 3 Stunden dürfte Google alles indexiert haben, ich hoffe dass bisdahin nicht zu viele Leute Geld dorthin überweisen.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Aha........ Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Postbank mir nicht helfen kann.

Das ist natürlich interessant:



> - an den Kontoinhaber von RichterTec
> - mit dieser Bankverbindung BIC: PRCBDEFF
> IBAN: DE48502108000034180008
> - an diese Bank Deutsche Postbank AG



Es wird als Bank die Postbank angegeben, die BIC sieht sogar so ähnlich aus wie bei der Postbank. Wenn man aber die komplette IBAN auf http://www.iban-rechner.de/iban_validieren.html eingibt führt uns das ganze hier hin 





> Bank: ProCredit Bank, Frankfurt am Main


 https://www.procreditbank.de/en/imprint.html

*Nicht schlecht nicht schlecht, netter Versuch Richtertech.de aber ich hab mein Telefon schon im Visier, macht euch keine Hoffnung. Ich weiß dass ihr hier mitlest.*


----------



## BenTigger (2 Dezember 2015)

Philipe schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Gibt es europaweit auch nur einen einzigen seriösen Händler der in der Lage ist mind. 1.000 PlayStation 4-Konsolen für einen Preis von 268€ rauszusenden und dann noch das Geld über zu haben für Mitarbeiter + Werbung bei Amazon und co. ?
> [/QUOTE*]*
> 
> *Metro *hat als Tagesdeal am Freitag den 4.12 eine Playstation drin. Der Preis ist aber OHNE Mwst.


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt auch wieder bei Google:


----------



## such_a_fool (2 Dezember 2015)

Warum wurde die email von der Augsburger Allgemeinen wieder entfernt?
Das war doch höchst interessant!

Zum Verständnis, die AA hat einen Artikel über richtertech.de veröffentlicht und diesen als Fake beschrieben.
Daraufhin hat der Geschäftsführer von richtertech.de wohl mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Betrueger-jetzt-auf-Opferjagd-id36248747.html


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

such_a_fool schrieb:


> Warum wurde die email von der Augsburger Allgemeinen wieder entfernt?
> Das war doch höchst interessant!
> 
> Zum Verständnis, die AA hat einen Artikel über richtertech.de veröffentlicht und diesen als Fake beschrieben.
> ...



Das gute ist spätestens morgen werden wir sehen ob die ganzen DHL-Sendungsnummern ins Leere laufen oder ob da tatsächlich was drin ist.

Für mich ist das Hinhalte-Taktik um das neue Konto wenigstens 2-3 Tage offen zu halten damit er wenigstens etwas Geld runterbekommt.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Jetzt auch wieder bei Google:



Ist jetzt wieder raus dort. Denke mal das hat sich erledigt.


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Definitiv nicht erledigt.


----------



## frechehexe33 (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
auch mein Sohn hat bei richtertech eine PS4 kaufen wollen für 299€. Wir haben die am 30.11 bestellt aber Gott sei dank noch nicht das Geld überwiesen.So wie ich das alles hier lese sind es ja Betrüger.
Ich hatte diese Kontoverbindung bekommen.
Empfänger: Dr. Johann Richter
IBAN: DE88 4401 0046 0263 4094 60
BIC: PBNKDEFF Deutsche Postbank AG

Meine Frage ist jetzt, da wir ja bestellt haben, muss ich sie jetzt trotzdem bezahlen? Komme auf die Seite nicht mehr drauf. Wollte stornieren

MfG Silke


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

frechehexe33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch mein Sohn hat bei richtertech eine PS4 kaufen wollen für 299€. Wir haben die am 30.11 bestellt aber Gott sei dank noch nicht das Geld überwiesen.So wie ich das alles hier lese sind es ja Betrüger.
> Ich hatte diese Kontoverbindung bekommen.
> Empfänger: Dr. Johann Richter
> ...



Nein, auf keinen Fall bezahlen.

Bitte in Zukunft ausschließlich bei seriösen Shops kaufen. Auch wenn die Gier groß ist.

Ich empfehle Idealo.de und immer nach Bewertungen sortieren, du kannst hier keinen Fehler machen.


----------



## frechehexe33 (2 Dezember 2015)

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Anrwort. Hatte schon Angst das ich die PS4 trotzdem bezahlen muss. Ich habe ihn nämlich dazu überredet sich die PS4  woanders zu kaufen. Auch wenn es dort teurer war aber so sind wir und er auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2015)

Es sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein dass es eine PS4 nicht für 300 Euro gibt


----------



## sebh (2 Dezember 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein dass es eine PS4 nicht für 300 Euro gibt



Da liegst du falsch. Der Preis ist gering, aber gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit realistisch.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

sebh schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch. Der Preis ist gering, aber gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit realistisch.



Das mag sein. Im Falle Richtertech handelt es sich aber um 268€ inkl. Märchensteuer.

Diesen Preis gab es bisdato noch nie. Egal wo.


----------



## sebh (2 Dezember 2015)

Für Online-Shops trifft das zu. Lokal in manchen Läden allerdings schon.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Auch da bin ich der Meinung dass das nicht der Fall ist. Aber gut darum geht es hier ja nicht.

Die günstigste PlayStation 4 beim größten deutschen Vergleichsportal http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1195391_-playstation-4-ps4-500gb-sony.html kostet 
*328€
*
Wenn eine PlayStation 4 jetzt 320€ oder weniger kostet bei einem Shop der nicht bekannt ist, dann müssen alle Alarmglocken angehen. Dann muss jedes Bauchgefühl anspringen und sagen da stimmt was nicht.
Unwissenheit, Ahnungslosigkeit und was man noch für Ausreden findet lass ich hier nicht gelten.

In diesem speziellen Fall richtertech.de haben wir aber einen Preis von 268€, es wird kein PayPal / Nachnahme angeboten und es gibt einen Preis den es vorher noch nie online gab für das Produkt.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich verstehe es einfach nicht und bin echt frustriert wenn ich sehe dass bei Richtertech.de ca. 700 Menschen eine Ps4 gekauft haben wovon bestimmt 300-400 das Geld überwiesen haben. Das ist pure Gier, nichts anderes.
Nichts gegen diese Menschen und ich möchte hier nicht die Fakeshop-Schweine gutreden, ich arbeite aktiv jeden Tag gegen die. Mein Verständnis gegenüber der Opfer hält sich in dem Fall aber in Grenzen.
Auch wenn ich kein Opfer bin nimmt mich das schon sehr mit. 
*
Es frustriert mich extrem dass den Banken es SCHEIßEGAL ist, egal wie oft man die nervt. Erst nach paar Tagen oder Wochen passiert da was.
*


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Inzwischen sind es 900 Bestellungen.

Trotz aller Webwatcher, Auktionshilfe und was weiß ich was für Einträgen kamen seit 14 Uhr knapp 200 Bestellungen aufwärts dazu.

Weißte bescheid ...


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2015)

Es ist nunmal so dass viele vor lauter $ Zeichen in den Augen ihr Hirn abschalten

Die würden nichtmal Verdacht schöpfen wenn die Konsole 100 Euro kosten würde. Dann würde man wahrscheinlich gleich drei Stück bestellen und bezahlen


----------



## Orelius (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

bin leider auch einer der Trottel gewesen der eine PS4 bei Richertech bestellte. Habe am Sonntag per PayPal bezahlt und bin am Montag auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Daraufhin habe ich sofort bei PayPal meinen Käuferschutz "aktiviert". Habe auch bei PayPal angerufen und den Fall geschildert, einfach um sicher zu sein das der Fall läuft. 
Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie hoch meine Chancen sind das ich mein Geld wieder bekomme, bzw was kann ich noch machen?

Gruß


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Das ist interessant Orelius.

Kannst du bitte mal die hinterlegte Anschrift des PP-Accounts sowie die Mail von Richtertech bereitstellen ?

I.d.R sagt PayPal dass das Geld 21 Tage auf dem Konto liegen muss bevor die es freigeben. Bin echt verblüfft dass die PP anbieten.

Danke


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2015)

Als erstes würd ich sofort das PW bei Paypal ändern. Man weiss nie ob da was mitgeloggt wurde


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

So Kinder, meine Erfahrung sagt mir dass der nicht wiederkommt.

Einmal den Wartungsmodus an, ist meist auch ende.







*edit: *Zu früh gefreut, ist doch noch kein Weihnachten heute. Schade, schade.


----------



## Orelius (2 Dezember 2015)

Habe auch direkt das Passwort bei Paypal und sonst überall geändert.

Anschrift war keine hinterlegt (bzw. bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich genau suchen muss, zumindest steht nix dabei) und Mailadresse ist [email protected]

Also bekomme ich mein Geld in 10 Tagen, sobald der Fall abläuft und die nicht reagieren wieder?


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

An alle die heute am 02.12.2015 auf RICHTERTECH.de reingefallen sind und bezahlt haben:

Falls ihr über Google auf das Forum hier gestoßen seid und diesen Beitrag lest, dann seid ihr genau richtig.

Laut den Bestellnummern wurden seit 14:00 knapp 250 PlayStation 4 verkauft.

*Das heißt auf dem Papier sind das 60,000€ Umsatz die morgen / im laufe der Tage auf das neue Konto welches seit heute aktiv ist eingehen:*

*IBAN: DE48502108000034180008
BIC: PRCBDEFF*

Bank: Bank: ProCredit Bank, Frankfurt am Main

https://www.procreditbank.de/de/impressum.html

Kontaktdaten:
ProCredit Bank AG
Rohmerplatz 33-37
60486 Frankfurt
*Tel.: +49 (0)69 719129-0*


*RichterTech schreibt dass es sich um die Postbank handelt und die BIC sieht auch ähnlich aus. Lasst euch nicht täuschen Leute.*

Ihr habt überwiesen und wollt euer Geld retten ? *Ihr habt eine Chance und zwar: RUFT MORGEN BEI DER BANK AN und terrorisiert die Bank*. Die letzten Tage haben gezeigt dass das wirkt und die Leute haben ihr Geld zurückerhalten.

Das Ziel im Moment ist lediglich das Konto einzufrieren, euer Geld kriegt ihr i.d.R einige Tage später zurückgebucht. Wenn morgen das Konto nicht eingefroren wird kriegen die Betrüger das Geld sehr wahrscheinlich runter.

Ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen, arbeite gegen die Bande seit einigen Tagen und stehe jedem Opfer zur Verfügung. Bitte schiebt das nicht auf, nur so kämpfen wir dauerhaft gegen die Fakeshop-Betreiber an.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Leute die bei der Bank angerufen haben ihr Feedback geben könnten.

Danke. Schiebt es nicht auf, handelt jetzt.


Nachtrag: http://i.imgur.com/gyrKwUA.png

Richtertech hat die Überweisung rausgenommen, das ist auch der Grund der aktuellen Wartungsarbeiten. Die wollen versuchen das Geld morgen in irgendeiner Form zu retten. Es liegt an euch alleine ob ihr das zulasst oder nicht. Ihr habt die Kontrolle.

Richtertech ich weiß dass ihr hier mitlest. Morgen werdet ihr eure Rechnung bekommen.

Es sind also keine aktuellen Bankdaten zu finden. Glücklicherweise habe ich alles gespeichert.


----------



## Airfieldone (2 Dezember 2015)

Die Seite ist wieder on. Das Trusted Zeichen ist verschwunden und der Telefonservice wurde auf 11.00 - 18.00 Uhr gesetzt. Habe heute auch eine PS bestellt mit Paypal bezahlt. Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MWst hab ich ausgedruckt, Bestellbestätigung kam nach ca. 30 Minuten. Hab sicherheitshalber Paypal Käuferschutz beantragt und das PW geändert. Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Kannst du bitte schauen ob das ein PayPal-Account ist der auf eine Firma registriert ist ?

Ich werde morgen ab 09:00 permanent bei der Bank anrufen, schicke denen außerdem vorab alle relevanten Foren-Links per Mail.

Jeder der mich unterstützt mit den Anrufen ist willkommen und hilft bei der Sache extrem.

Außerdem erhalten die morgen ein Express-Einschreiben noch vor 12 Uhr. Ich hoffe das geht direkt in die richtige Abteilung. Das Ziel ist aber das Konto noch vor 10 Uhr einzufrieren.


----------



## Airfieldone (2 Dezember 2015)

Firmenname: 
Richtertech (Der Empfänger dieser Zahlung ist *Nicht-US - nicht verifiziert*.)
E-Mail: 
[email protected]

so stehts in der Paypalzahlung


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Keine Adresse nichts ?

So wie ich das sehe wurde PayPal nur zeitweise aktiviert ( evtl. so viele Sales wie es das PP-Limit zulässt ). Kann mal bitte einer von euch eine Bestellung jetzt testen ? Mein Test hat ergeben dass keine Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt werden kann.


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2015)

Wieder der Wartungsmodus


----------



## sebh (2 Dezember 2015)

Kurz nochmals offtopic: Erst die Woche zuvor gab es PlayStation-Angebote zu genau diesen Preisen (kann gerne versuchen euch entsprechende "Beweise" zu besorgen). Sonst hätte ich auch gar nicht erst bestellt .
Nun aber genug mit den Preisen. Das die Banken so langsam reagieren - wenn überhaupt - finde ich auch erschreckend.


----------



## JohannRichter (2 Dezember 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wir bei Richtertech sind wahrlich schockiert mit welchem Hass sie in sich selbst Leben das sie sich wünschen anderen Menschen zu schädigen.

Wir bedanken uns für das absolute Misstrauen und die Feindschaft die uns seit Samstag entgegen gebracht wurde. Dies beweist einmal mehr die Wüste der Gier die Deutschland darstellt, dem anderen nichts zu gönnen. Auch keinen Erfolg. 

Auch an den User Philip gebührt dank, haben sie denn nichts besseres zu tuen in Ihrem Leben als jungen Unternehmen die Existenz zu rauben?

Keines unserer Geschäftskonten funktioniert mehr. Online Banking ist fehlerhaft, selbst die Telefonpin zur Abfrage der Eingänge um die Bestellungen abzuarbeiten funktioniert nicht mehr. Wir waren in den Filialen den Tag über und haben versucht die Schäden die sie bei uns angerichtet haben zu beheben. Hätten sie sich nicht schon am Sonntag (!!!) beschwert das Ihre Ware nicht raus geht, hätten wir am Montag in aller Ruhe alle Pakete abarbeiten können. 

Aber dank Ihnen war uns dies nicht möglich, da wir weder unseren Vertragspartner die DHL für die Abholung der 400 Pakete bezahlen konnten.
Noch zu bestätigen ob Zahlungen auch eingingen.


Wir haben die Banken angewiesen alle Eingänge zurück zu überweisen und erklären uns bereit volle Transparenz zu wahren gegenüber den deutschen Behörden.


Richtertech wünscht allen ein angenehmes Weihnachten, auch Ihnen Herr Philip.


Dr. Johann Richter
Richtertech.de Geschäftsführung


----------



## Philipe (2 Dezember 2015)

Ich fass es nicht. Sowas dreistes. Es gibt mindestens 50 Hinweise dass es sich um ein Fakeshop handelt und es wird seit Tagen dreist gelogen.

Ich werde morgen persönlich die aktuelle Bank terrorisieren. Das hier ist nur ein weiterer Versuch irgendwie noch morgen an das Geld zu kommen in der Hoffnung dass die beklauten Kunden sich nicht bei der Bank melden. Du kannst dir aber sicher sein dass ich erst Ruhe gebe wenn das Konto eingefroren ist, noch bevor du an das Geld morgen kommst.

Du weißt genau dass das hier per Google indexiert ist und versuchst nur die abgezockten Kunden zu täuschen.

Keine Chance mein Lieber.

Es wurde an sämtliche Kunden die selbe TID versendet. Also wir haben hier ja die letzten Tage echt viel erlebt an Fakeshops und zufälligerweise ist in jedem Shop ein anderer "Dr." ansässig.

Es werden in deinem Shop so ziemlich alle Produkte deutlich unter Marktpreis angeboten. Dein Händler in China scheint ja alles auf Vorrat zu haben.


----------



## JohannRichter (2 Dezember 2015)

Niemand kann etwas dafür das sie es nie zum Doktor schafften, Herr Philip.

Seit Tagen, genau. Seit Sonntag wurde sich beschwert das wir nicht ausliefern. Kennen sie einen Lieferanten der am Sonntag ausliefert? Einen den ein normaler Kunde auch bezahlen kann?

Alle drei unserer Geschäftskonten sind dank Ihnen "eingefroren" bzw. gingen Zahlungen bereits zurück an die Kunden. Würde dies nicht gegen das deutsche Datenschutzgesetz verstoßen, würde ich Ihnen die Kontaktdaten derer geben die Ihre Gelder bereits zurück erhielten. Aber uns sind da leider die Hände gebunden.


Wir wissen auch das sie Herr Philip für die Webattacke gegen unseren Webshop verantwortlich sind. Dazu kommen Bedrohungen gegen uns. Sie werden noch eine Strafanzeige bekommen, das kann ich Ihnen versichern.


Hochachtungsvoll,

Dr. Johann Richter


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Hier ist erst einmal für alle Nachdenkpause.

Das Forum dient dem Erfahrungsaustausch und der Diskussion von nachvollziehbaren Fakten.

Für Shops im Internet finden sich hier wesentliche Tipps:

http://www.polizei-praevention.de/themen-und-tipps/fakeshops.html

Bisher fanden wir hier in Bezug auf das aktuell diskutierte Unternehmen Mängel bei den Pflichtangaben und ein missbräuchlich verwendetes Gütesiegel.

Das führt bei Bestellern mit Vorkasse begründet zu Unruhe. Bisher hat das Unternehmen zur Aufklärung nichts beigetragen.

Wir wissen aktuell nicht, wer hier angeblich als Firmensprecher auftritt. Eine weitere Diskussion ist nur sinnvoll, wenn sicher ist, wer hier für wen oder was spricht (Aktivlegitimierung).


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2015)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung mit diesem Forum sagen, dass wir schon oft auch Firmenvertreter als Mitposter hatten.

Ein solches Intro wie hier gab es noch nie.

Wenn ein kleines Unternehmen dadurch startet, eine große Auftragswelle einzuwerben, die es dann selbst nicht bewältigen kann, sind Gründe sicherlich nicht außerhalb und schon lange nicht bei Vorkassekunden zu suchen.

Wesentliche Angaben zum Unternehmen waren falsch (Gütesiegel) oder nicht nachvollziehbar (Handelsregister).

Betroffene können sich aktuell nur an allgemein richtigen Tipps orientieren, z.B. 

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/sonstiges/tipps-fuer-sicheres-weihnachts-shopping/

http://www.polizei-praevention.de/themen-und-tipps/fakeshops.html

http://www.handelsblatt.com/video/u...ennen-sie-fake-shops-im-internet/9101490.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/07/betrug-fake-shop-im-internet-erkennen-6562


----------



## bernhard (3 Dezember 2015)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...line-Shops-nicht-in-die-Falle-id36248747.html


> Er betonte zugleich, richtertech.de sei kein Fake-Shop. Dass er seine Ware so günstig anbiete liege daran, dass er diese direkt aus Shenzhen, China, erhalte. "Unser dortiger Vertragspartner kauft Elektronik Produkte direkt ab Werk von Foxconn", behauptet er.
> 
> Seine Gewerbe sei angemeldet beim Finanzamt, erklärte der Mailabsender, ein Eintrag ins Handelsregister sei für den Januar 2016 vorgesehen. Dass Richtertech bei Kunden verschiedene Kontonummern angibt und auch die Bezahlung per Paypal nicht funktionierte, sei mit technischen Angriffen von außen zu erklären, hieß es in der Mail weiter. Die missbräuchliche Nutzung des Trusted Shops-Siegels erklärte Richter mit einem Irrtum: "Besagtes Siegel wurde durch unseren Techniker eingebunden, wir dachten er hätte uns bei Trusted Shops angemeldet. Wir bekamen bereits eine Abmahnung durch Trusted Shops und werden dieser Folge leisten".


----------



## fool344 (3 Dezember 2015)

Hi, wollte mich mal erkundigen ob es irgendetwas neues gibt?
Hat jemand ein Paket erhalten oder jemand sein Geld zurückbekommen?


----------



## hartgang (3 Dezember 2015)

so peinlich mir das ist, bin ich auch in die 'falle getappt' und hab mir ne ps4 bestellt.
nach einem panischem tag habe ich vorhin mit erleichterung festgestellt, dass mir mein geld tatsächlich heute rücküberwiesen wurde- als retoure von richtertech.
es scheint sich hier also tatsächlich um einen realen laden zu handeln und erfreulicherweise wurde auch scheinbar im letzten schritt im sinne des kunden gehandelt (was leider ausgesprochen selten geworden ist).

mit dem wissen der letzten stunden ist dann wohl tatsächlich bedauerlich, wenn ein junges unternehmen (wenn es das denn ist) auf diese weise den bach runtergeht.

trotz allem (und bei allem verständnis) halte ich schuldzuweisungen seitens richtertech für unangemessen, wenn man ein solches kampfangebot angeht, sollten doch zumindest die rechtlich bindenden hausaufgaben gemacht sein - das netz wäre ohne aufklärenden foren wie dieses aufgeschmissen, geschäftsschädigend sind falschangaben im shop, nicht (zugegebenermassen nicht immer faire) warnungen auf diversen plattformen.

bleibt zu hoffen dass der schaden ingesamt überschaubar bleibt ...


----------



## Dr.guest (4 Dezember 2015)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die das Geld zurücküberwiesen haben oder war einfach das Konto von denen gesperrt und ist deswegen zurückgekommen?

Ich habe schon vor 2 Tagen die Bestellung storniert und noch kein Geld zurückerhalten.
Wann genau hast du gekauft? Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich nur um nicht gemachte Hausaufgaben handelt. Das ist klarer Betrug!

Sollte ich mein Geld wider erwarten zurückbekommen, werde ich das hier als erstes posten.


----------



## Orelius (4 Dezember 2015)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob irgendjemand ein Paket erhalten hat.
Also meine Sendung hat sich vom Status her seit Dienstag nicht mehr verändert.
Bin froh das bei mir PayPal-Zahlung ging, sodass ich da mein Geld wahrscheinlich wieder erhalte.


----------



## bernhard (4 Dezember 2015)

Gemäß

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...line-Shops-nicht-in-die-Falle-id36248747.html

gibt es viel zu klären, was wohl auch Zeit benötigen wird.


----------



## loriot (4 Dezember 2015)

aber was kann man als betroffener jetzt tun?

sollte man abwarten oder sofort zur Polizei gehen?


----------



## bernhard (4 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Betroffene können sich aktuell nur an allgemein richtigen Tipps orientieren, z.B.
> 
> https://www.watchlist-internet.at/sonstiges/tipps-fuer-sicheres-weihnachts-shopping/
> 
> ...


----------



## hartgang (4 Dezember 2015)

Dr.guest schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die das Geld zurücküberwiesen haben oder war einfach das Konto von denen gesperrt und ist deswegen zurückgekommen?
> 
> Ich habe schon vor 2 Tagen die Bestellung storniert und noch kein Geld zurückerhalten.
> Wann genau hast du gekauft? Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich nur um nicht gemachte Hausaufgaben handelt. Das ist klarer Betrug!
> ...



definitiv zurücküberwiesen, die abbuchung war bereits 3 tage vorher durch.
ob die rückbuchung tatsächlich auf anfrage von richtertech oder anderweitig initiiert wurde kann ich natürlich nicht nachvollziehen.

bisher scheint noch niemand anders eine rücküberweisung geposted zu haben, das mag daran liegen dass i.d.r nur die negativ erfahrungen geposted werden, oder aber auch an der bankverbindung die meiner bestellung zugewiesen wurde - es scheint ja verschiedene gegeben zu haben.

nach lage der dinge würde ich den leuten die geld überwiesen haben empfehlen den anweisungen in den vielen geposteten links zu folgen, auch wenn dies am ende die probleme seitens richtertech vergrössern sollte.
ich habe bisher keine klärende email oder information seitens richtertech erhalten und so wie ich das sehe wohl auch niemand sonst - insgesamt würde ich das immer noch als erhöhtes risiko einstufen.

mein bauchgefühl sagt mir hier wurde 'lediglich' versucht den cybermonday im vorweihnachtsgeschäft mitzunehmen und dabei wurde jegliches juristische und moralische regelwerk ignoriert, mein geld würde ich darauf aber nicht verwetten und wer solche geschäftspraktiken anwendet sollte sich der möglcihen konsequenzen bewusst sein.

ich wünsche allen beteiligten viel erfolg bei der klärung!


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2015)

Momentan wird die Seite mal wieder "gewartet"


> *Wartungszustand*
> Auf Grund von Wartungsarbeiten ist dieser Shop im Moment nicht erreichbar. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und bitten Sie, es später noch einmal zu versuchen.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2015)

schon seit Mittwoch...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Dezember 2015)

loriot schrieb:


> sollte man abwarten oder sofort zur Polizei gehen?


Warum nicht? Es hat schon Fälle gegeben, die waren zwar letztlich kein Betrugsfall aber in denen bekamen nur diejenigen ihr Geld zurück, die auch mit Nachdruck ihrem Recht Geltung verschafft haben und deshalb in diversen Listen geführt worden sind. Noch sinnvoller wäre es aber einen Anwalt mit der Angelegenheit zu beauftragen, denn das sollte klar sein - die Polizei bringt das Geld wahrscheinlich nicht wieder zurück.


----------



## Heiko (4 Dezember 2015)

loriot schrieb:


> aber was kann man als betroffener jetzt tun?
> 
> sollte man abwarten oder sofort zur Polizei gehen?


Wenn man geschädigt ist sollte man Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2015)

Die Ermittlungen sind um so einfacher wenn die Spur des Geldes noch warm ist.
Und sollte sich dabei rausstellen daß die Kohle über einen Muli <<klick]] gelaufen ist ist es besser zu den ersten zu gehören die ihr Geld zurückfordern.
Denn in diesem Fall hat der Muli die A....karte und muß das Geld zurückerstatten (sofern was zu holen ist)
Der ist zwar dann die ärmste Sau in dem Spiel weil der verliert nicht nur 280 € für EINE PS4 sondern der zahlt an alle zurück die an ihn gezahlt haben, aber den letzten beißen nunmal die Hunde


----------



## bernhard (4 Dezember 2015)

Hier werden aktuell unangemessene Beiträge abgekippt. Erst einmal Pause.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2015)

JohannRichter schrieb:


> Wir bedanken uns für das absolute Misstrauen und die Feindschaft die uns seit Samstag entgegen gebracht wurde. Dies beweist einmal mehr die Wüste der Gier die Deutschland darstellt, dem anderen nichts zu gönnen. Auch keinen Erfolg.
> 
> Keines unserer Geschäftskonten funktioniert mehr. Online Banking ist fehlerhaft, selbst die Telefonpin zur Abfrage der Eingänge um die Bestellungen abzuarbeiten funktioniert nicht mehr. Wir waren in den Filialen den Tag über und haben versucht die Schäden die sie bei uns angerichtet haben zu beheben. Hätten sie sich nicht schon am Sonntag (!!!) beschwert das Ihre Ware nicht raus geht, hätten wir am Montag in aller Ruhe alle Pakete abarbeiten können.
> 
> ...



Tja... aufgrund dieses Schreibens habe ich versucht auf ehrlicher Ebene Kontakt zu  Richtertech.de aufzunehmen und ihm angeboten, dass wir uns treffen und wir dann alles tun um ihn ins rechte Licht zu rücken.

Nun das mache ich nun mal, aber leider anders als geplant.

Denn mehr als Beleidigungen und Drohungen sind von ihm nicht rüber gekommen.

Und das wir doch recht hatten, gibt er nun selbst auf seiner Internetseite zu, denn dort steht groß:

*Ihr wurdet abgezockt...*

CB-Hinweis: Bitte klickt keine Links auf der Seite an, ihr könntet euch dadurch zusätzlich schaden. Der Treiberupdatelink landet bei einem Trojaner.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2015)




----------



## bernhard (6 Dezember 2015)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/1...advent-so-kaufen-sie-wirklich-sicher-ein-9257


> Betrügerische Online-Shops werden von den Tätern in der Regel nur einige Tage oder Wochen lang online gestellt, gerne unmittelbar vor Start des Adventsgeschäfts. Sobald genügend Opfer bezahlt haben, verschwinden sie wieder – Täter und Webseiten. Deshalb sollten Sie überprüfen, wie lange es eine Internetseite schon gibt – und wann und wo und von wem sie registriert wurde. Für Seiten mit der deutschen Webadresse .de ist das unter www.denic.de möglich. Für andere Adressendungen wie .com oder .org bietet sich nic.com an. Geben Sie dort die Webadresse des Shops ein und sehen Sie, was und wer dahintersteckt. Versteckt sich der Betreiber hinter einem anonymen Registrierungsservice oder hinter exotischen Firmenadressen, heißt es: Finger weg!


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2015)

Zum Glück gab es zu viele Indizien für einen Fakeshop. Anonym registrierte Domain,nicht vergebene Telefonummern,ungültige Steuer ID,ungültige Sendungsnummern,ständig wechselnde Bankverbindungen,ein halbes Krankenhaus als angebliche Geschäftsführer usw

Ich könnte keine Nacht mehr ruhig schlafen. Hätte viel zu viel Schi.. dass irgendwann die Kripo mit einem roten Zettel vor meiner Tüt steht

Die Forensiker beim LKA sind nicht von gestern


----------



## passer (7 Dezember 2015)

2 offensichtliche Fehler, keine Paypalzahlung möglich, und gefälschtes Schutzsiegel.
Wäre der seriös, hätte der diese Fehler nicht gemacht.
Es hilft immer der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Es gibt sicherlich Shops wo der Besitzer nur überfordert ist.
Aktuelles Beispiel scheint Elektroheld zu sein.
Aber man sollte wirklich nicht nur den $ im Auge haben.


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2015)

Dort geht wenigstens Paypal


----------



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2015)

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/13076-fake-shop-richtertech-de/?postID=236205#post236205


> Ich habe Heute von Meiner Bank die Bestätigung bekommen das das Betrüger Konto von der ProCredit Bank AG eingefroren ist und ich das Glück hatte und viele andere Betroffene auch.. und das Geld hab ich Heute zurück bekommen


Das ist wohl in besonderer Weise einem Betroffenen zu verdanken, der sich erfolgreich eingesetzt hat, die Banken der Empfängerkonten zu informieren.

Ich schätze diesen Einsatz in besonderer Weise.

Bedauerlich ist, dass er mit seinem Erfolg eine widerwärtige Reaktion der Betrüger ganz persönlich erleiden musste und immer noch muss.

Ich hoffe, dass sich hier mittelfristig alles zum Guten wendet.


----------



## Küchenchef (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo ich bin auch betroffener von dem Fake Shop ! Hab aber mit freude heute registriert das mein Geld zurücküberwiesen wurde, da das Empfängerkonto gesperrt ist!

Trotzdem lass ich natürlich meine Anzeige weiter laufen, mal sehen ob da was raus kommt von der Kriminalpolizei........


Vielen dank an eine besondere Person die sich besonders eingesetzt hat...Vielen Dank


----------



## Kiezkönig (10 Dezember 2015)

Wer hatte da ein Einsehen?


> tracert richtertech.de
> Der Zielname richtertech.de konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2015)

Denic jedenfalls ( noch) nicht:





> Domain richtertech.de
> Letzte Aktualisierung *08.12.2015 *
> Der Domaininhaber ist der Vertragspartner der DENIC und damit der an der Domain materiell Berechtigte.
> Domaininhaber: Johann Richter
> ...


----------



## Airfieldone (13 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe heute vom Paypal Käuferschutz meine an RichterTech überwiesenen 299,0 Euro zurück bekommen. Puhhh, was ein Glück.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2015)

Und hoffentlich eine Lehre für die nächsten Einkäufe


----------



## Airfieldone (13 Dezember 2015)

Das darfste wissen, war mein 1.Reinfall, wieder was gelernt. Ich schwör.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2015)

Dann freue ich mich für dich, das es diesmal eine kostenlose Lehre war. Leider passiert das zu selten. Glückwunsch an dich.


----------



## Küchenchef (13 Dezember 2015)

Hab erfahren Kriminalpolizei hat erste Hinweise und Spuren, mehr wollte mann mir nicht sagen....... Ich bin gespannt


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2015)

Ohne Worte:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/konsolenlaradiesde-vertrauenswrdig#answer-187620135


> Also ich hab sie gefragt ob sie existieren und sie haben geantwortet das sie exestieren.


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/was-...der-seite-konsolenparadiesde#answer-188153150


> Die Seite hieß bis vor kurzem "Richtertech.de" und hatte das selbe Design.


----------



## passer (29 Dezember 2015)

Herrlich, http://konsolenparadies.de/

Extrem günstige Preise
Kreditkartenzahlung, wird das funktionieren ?
Shop Hauptsitz in Spanien
Keine USN

*und dann die Bewertungen, alles 1-Beitrags Bewerter...*
https://de.trustpilot.com/review/konsolenparadies.de


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2015)

Man erkennt dass die Texte ein und die selbe Person geschrieben hat



> Obwohl das Geld noch nicht
> angekommen ist, wurde die Playstation direkt versendet und ist nach 2 Tagen angekommen



Kein Shop würde sowas machen,außer wenn er pleite gehen will 




> Packstation angeben ging nicht, einfach in Lieferanschrift eingetragen hats funktioniert



Blödsinn ! Das kann so gar nicht funktionieren !


----------



## colinkue (30 Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute... ich habe mir von meinem Weihnachtsgeld eine ps4 bestellt bei konsolenparadies...
Ich bin noch nie auf eine Betrügerwebsite reingefallen und war nur so naiv und leichtsinnig weil ich seit 2 Jahren auf die ps4 warte... .
Besteht die geringste Chance, dass ich das Geld zurück bekomme... es ist sehr viel Geld für mich und ich bin echt verzweifelt und zu tiefst beschämt


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2015)

Tja, ganz schlechte Karten.
wir bekommen jetzt nur noch: Fehler: Server nicht gefunden.
somit können wir ganz schlecht noch irgendwas dazu sagen.

Wann hast du das Geld überwiesen, wohin und hast du schpn die Polizei kontaktiert?


----------



## Teleton (30 Dezember 2015)

Sofort ran an die kontoführende Empfängerbank, nur da könnte man den Abfluss noch stoppen, wenn die Kohle schon länger als wenige Stunden unterwegs ist. Ansonsten noch bei eigener Bank versuchen (geht nur wenn Kohle noch nicht vom Sammelkonto der Bank abgebucht wurde).


----------



## Küchenchef (30 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Könnte mir jemand sagen wie die Kontodaten von KonsolenparDies sind?
Dann kann ich diese neuen Infos bei mir bei der Polizei melden denn ich hab die Betreiber von Richtertech, Angezeigt....


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2015)

Hier



> - an den Kontoinhaber *KonsolenParadies Alexander Geilhaupt*
> - mit dieser IBAN *ES0621006625680701001301*
> - an diese BIC *CAIXESBBXXX*


----------



## Küchenchef (30 Dezember 2015)

Danke geb die Infos an die Kripo weiter.....hoffe da fallen nicht so viele drauf rein.....


----------



## Dubstone (31 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin drauf reingefallen und war bei der Polizei. Dort meinte man zu mir, dass schon gestern jemand gegen die Anzeige gestellt hat. Also werden denke ich schon richtig viele sein, die darauf reingefallen sind.


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

Philipe schrieb:


> Ihr habt überwiesen und wollt euer Geld retten ? *Ihr habt eine Chance und zwar: RUFT MORGEN BEI DER BANK AN und terrorisiert die Bank*. Die letzten Tage haben gezeigt dass das wirkt und die Leute haben ihr Geld zurückerhalten.
> 
> Das Ziel im Moment ist lediglich das Konto einzufrieren, euer Geld kriegt ihr i.d.R einige Tage später zurückgebucht. Wenn morgen das Konto nicht eingefroren wird kriegen die Betrüger das Geld sehr wahrscheinlich runter.
> 
> Ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen, arbeite gegen die Bande seit einigen Tagen und stehe jedem Opfer zur Verfügung. Bitte schiebt das nicht auf, nur so kämpfen wir dauerhaft gegen die Fakeshop-Betreiber an.



Hallo Philipe,

ich brauche Deine Hilfe. Ich bin offenbar auch auf einen fakeshop reingefallen, allerdings nicht richtertech, sondern konsolenparadies.de Weißt Du was über die? Gibts da einen Zusammenhang? Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass das alles nur ein Irrtum ist und die Lieferung sich durch die Feiertage nur verzögert...
Für eine Rückbuchung ist es laut Aussage meiner Bank zu spät. Was kann ich jetzt tun? Hast Du Infos über diesen Shop oder bist Du da vielleicht sogar schon tätig geworden? 
Laut Denic sind das die gleichen Nameserver wie bei richtertech. Weiß allerdings auch nicht, was das bedeutet.

Ach ja, eins muss ich hier mal los werden, weil ich das jetzt schon öfter gelesen habe. Mit "Gier" hat so eine Bestellung nichts zu tun. Ich bin alleinerziehend und habe sehr wenig Geld, da schaue ich natürlich nach den günstigsten Angeboten. Bei amazon wurde die Konsole zum gleichen Preis angeboten (249 €), als ich bestellen wollte, war sie jedoch weg. Mediamarkt hatte sie für 269 € im Angebot. Das nur zu den Kommentaren "Gier frisst Hirn". Ich wollte meinem Sohn eine Freude machen und nun habe ich gar nichts...

Ich wäre Dir für Hinweise sehr dankbar. Vielleicht ist da ja schon was im Gange. Wenn die Konten - leider in Spanien - eingefroren werden, kommt das Geld automatisch zurück, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## stern66 (2 Januar 2016)

Uns geht es genauso. Hoffen das wir das Geld dann zurück bekommen. Mein Sohn hat extra sein Weihnachtsgeld dafür gespart.


----------



## Goblin (2 Januar 2016)

Sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Unterlagen von der Überweisung mitnehmen


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

Goblin schrieb:


> Sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Unterlagen von der Überweisung mitnehmen



Ich hätte schon gern genauere Informationen. Wenn ich jetzt zur Polizei gehe, sagen dir mir vermutlich, dass es noch zu früh ist und ich die Lieferung abwarten soll. Deshalb frage ich hier. Gibt es konkrete, beweisbare Hinweise, dass das ein fakeshop ist oder nicht?


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

Die Zeit läuft für Betrüger.

Hier ist der Shop gelistet ab 28.12.2015:

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/fake-shops/liste-betruegerischer-online-shops/


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2016)

@stern66 und @freebee 
Die Chance daß ihr euer Geld nochmal seht geht leider gegen null.
Die Erfahrung sagt daß wenn da ausländische Banken im Spiel sind die Dienstwege viel zulange sind.
Bis der Vorgang hier in D so aufbereitet ist daß es nach Spanien abgegeben werden kann ist die Kohle dort schon über alle Berge.
Zudem sagt die Erfahrung auch, daß sich die Arbeitswut speziell südländischer Polizeibehörden bei dieser Art Betrugsdelikten sehr in Grenzen hält was den Gaunern weitere Zeit verschafft.
Und nochwas - die Konsole wurde nicht von Amazon für 269.- angeboten, sondern praktisch ALLE Angebote in denen die PS4 um diesen Preis angeboten wurde stammten von einer riesigen Welle von Fakeshops die auch über den Weg der "Sponsored Links" auf der Amazonseite auftauchten.
Guckst Du hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ung-euro-elektronics-com-berrytec24-de.49916/
und hier >>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...lektronik-com-bayern-hardware-com-2015.49667/
Also auch da wäre Deine Kohle weg gewesen.
Und - "Gier frißt Hirn" gilt trotzdem im weitesten auch für Dich - wenn auch nicht im Wortsinne.
"Gier frißt Hirn" bedeutet daß wenn Leute wo einen extrem günstigen Preis sehen wird das Hirn ausgeschaltet und keinerlei Skepsis mehr an den Tag gelegt.
Das wurde nachgewiesen mit Wühltischen und einem Preisschild "Sonderangebot - Superpreis - nur heute - 3 Stück nur 10 €"
Und direkt daneben im Regal lag der identische Artikel für 2,50€ das Stück.
Was glaubst Du wovon mehr verkauft wurde?


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> @stern66 und @freebee
> Und nochwas - die Konsole wurde nicht von Amazon für 269.- angeboten, sondern praktisch ALLE Angebote in denen die PS4 um diesen Preis angeboten wurde stammten von einer riesigen Welle von Fakeshops die auch über den Weg der "Sponsored Links" auf der Amazonseite auftauchten.


Das mag sein, Mediamarkt hat sie definitiv für 269 Euro angeboten. Was zeigt, dass dieser Preis eben nicht unrealistisch ist. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

> Hauptsitz
> Anschrift: KonsolenParadies Calle Febrero 22 28022 Madrid


Ein weiterer Hinweis folgt aus der Google-Suche:

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Calle+Febrero+22+28022+Madrid

Mit Streetview findet man unter der Nummer 15 eine Wiese, die 22 scheint nicht belegt zu sein.


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis folgt aus der Google-Suche:
> 
> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Calle+Febrero+22+28022+Madrid
> 
> Mit Streetview findet man unter der Nummer 15 eine Wiese, die 22 scheint nicht belegt zu sein.


Die Aufnahmen sind laut google von April 2014. also nicht aktuell. Das kann dort inzwischen ganz anders aussehen. 
Im Impressum ist außerdem noch eine deutsche Adresse angegeben. Dieser Hans Böhm ist auch als Inhaber der Seite bei der Denic registriert.


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

Ein weiterer Hinweis, der für sich schon als extrem sicher gelten kann:

Das Trusted-Shops-Siegel wird missbräuchlich verwendet. Das passiert nicht zufällig.


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis, der für sich schon als extrem sicher gelten kann:
> 
> Das Trusted-Shops-Siegel wird missbräuchlich verwendet. Das passiert nicht zufällig.


Ja, ich weiß. Das ist mir aber erst aufgefallen, als ich schon überwiesen hatte.


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Hinweis, der für sich schon als extrem sicher gelten kann:
> 
> Das Trusted-Shops-Siegel wird missbräuchlich verwendet. Das passiert nicht zufällig.


Weißt Du, ob schon was am Laufen ist in dieser Angelegenheit? Philipe meldet sich ja leider nicht, vielleicht weiß er mehr. Das würde bei einer Anzeige natürlich helfen.


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

In diesem Thema geht es um richtertech.de und zunächst zufällig konsolenparadies.de.

Der Siegelmissbrauch war bei richtertech.de schon genau so wie hier bei konsolenparadies.de. Das könnte zusammenhängen.

Für richtertech.de findet man hier Aktenzeichen:

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=2493


----------



## freebee (2 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> In diesem Thema geht es um richtertech.de und zunächst zufällig konsolenparadies.de.
> 
> Der Siegelmissbrauch war bei richtertech.de schon genau so wie hier bei konsolenparadies.de. Das könnte zusammenhängen.
> 
> ...


Danke. Ja, ich weiß. Aber ich habe hier nichts zu konsolenparadies gefunden und es wurde in diesem Thread erwähnt, deshalb...


----------



## Goblin (2 Januar 2016)

> Im Impressum ist außerdem noch eine deutsche Adresse angegeben. Dieser Hans Böhm ist auch als Inhaber der Seite bei der Denic registriert



Das hat nichts zu sagen. Denic prüft nicht ob es die Personen gibt. Es werden auch keine Adressen geprüft. Warum auch immer...


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

konsolenparadies.de hieß zuvor ps4himmel.de oder so ähnlich:

https://www.google.com/search?q=site:ps4himmel.de+"rufen+sie+uns+an"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


> Kontakt. Rufen Sie uns an: (+49) 0800 - 0 450 650; E-Mail [email protected]



Die alten Links von ps4himmel führen direkt zu konsolenparadies.de oder sind tot.


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2016)

Ich kenne das Mediamarkt-Angebot nicht - aber MEIN Bauchgefühl sagt mir "Da stimmt was nicht"
Denn selbst jetzt NACH Weihnachten ist im Preisvergleich bei guenstiger.de der niedrigste Preis 319.-
Und da sagt mir meine Erfahrung aus dem Handel daß keiner einen Artikel VOR Weihnachten bei extrem guter Nachfrage für 70 € weniger anbietet als NACH Weihnachten wenn die Nachfrage naturgemäß nachgelassen hat.





Ups - warum kommt mein Post erst jetzt?


----------



## freebee (3 Januar 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Mediamarkt-Angebot nicht


Hippo, Du kannst gern bei Mediamarkt nachfragen, wenn Du mir nicht glaubst. Die hatten die Konsole sogar ganz kurz für 249 Euro (hab ich aber zu spät gesehen). Dann NACH Weihnachten !!! für 269 Euro! Bis vergangenen Sonntag. Jetzt kostet sie wieder 349. Ist so. Auch jetzt noch schwanken die Preise von Tag zu Tag erheblich. Aktuell gibt es bei Check24 eine PS4 mit Spiel für 299 Euro. Auf dem Bild sieht es allerdings so aus, als sei das die Vorgängerversion, also nicht die 1216. Aber trotzdem super günstig. Sooooo unrealistisch sind die Preise also nicht.
Was soll da also nicht stimmen? Oder meinst Du, Mediamarkt ist auch ein fakeshop?


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2016)

Ich bin von Natur aus ( und nach etlichen Jahren hier) extremst mißtrauisch.
Mediamarkt hin, einpacken, 200 schießmichtot Euro - ok - einpacken und weg
Internet, saugünstiger Preis, NUR VORKASSE >>> niemalsnienicht
Vorkasse mach ich vielleicht mal bei 20 € - die tun mir nicht weh wenns schiefgeht. Mir würden auch 250€ nicht wirklich weh tun - aber sie würden mich ärgern wie Sau weil ich den Gaunern MEINE 250€ nicht gönne.
Vorkasse ist für mich von vornherein ein absolutes KO-Kriterium.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Januar 2016)

@freebee, wenn du uns und unseren Erfahrungen nicht glaubst, steht es dir frei, selbst LehrGELD zu bezahlen.
Wir werden dich nicht hindern, selbst zu versuchen, dort etwas einzukaufen.

Schade ums Geld, aber es ist ja dein Geld.


----------



## freebee (3 Januar 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> @freebee, wenn du uns und unseren Erfahrungen nicht glaubst, steht es dir frei, selbst LehrGELD zu bezahlen.
> Wir werden dich nicht hindern, selbst zu versuchen, dort etwas einzukaufen.
> 
> Schade ums Geld, aber es ist ja dein Geld.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich Euch nicht traue. Aber ich hinterfrage, wenn mir etwas unklar ist. Und pauschale Aussagen helfen mir auch nicht weiter.
Im Übrigen bin ich bereits betroffen, das schrieb ich doch weiter oben.

Vielleicht meldet sich Philipe noch. Er scheint da sehr gut informiert zu sein.

Kann ich eigentlich auch PN's an jemand schicken? Ich finde die Funktion nicht...


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2016)

Siehe "Unterhaltungen" in der oberen Leiste. Philipe ist aber seit längerem nicht mehr hier, obwohl er sich große Verdienste erworben hat.


----------



## freebee (3 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Siehe "Unterhaltungen" in der oberen Leiste. Philipe ist aber seit längerem nicht mehr hier, obwohl er sich große Verdienste erworben hat.


Danke. Ich versuchs mal.


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2016)

Es gibt weitere Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen richtertech.de und konsolenparadies.de.

Neben der gleichen Shopsoftware und der gleichen missbräuchlichen Siegelverwendung gibt es abenteuerliche Geschichten, um verunsicherte Vorauszahler weiter hinzuhalten:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/was-...der-seite-konsolenparadiesde#answer-188889940


> Uns wurde gerade eine email vom konsolenparadies zugesandt in det steht das es ihnen sehr leid tut das sich die lieferung verzögert hat aber einer ihrer geschäftsführer sei tödlich verunglückt(mit namen) man würde uns morgen eine sendu.gsverfolgubgsnummer geben


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2016)

Er zeigen sich weitere Zusammenhänge:

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...konsolenparadies-de/?postID=238079#post238079


> mit dieser IBAN ES0621006625680701001301
> an diese BIC CAIXESBBXXX


Zusammenhänge mit den anderen Fakeshops ergeben sich aus

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...konsolenparadies-de/?postID=238085#post238085

und den verlinkten Beiträgen.


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2016)

Die Bank hat eine deutsche Version ihrer Webseite:

https://portal.lacaixa.es/holabank/atencionalcliente_de.html

Dort ist auch eine Telefonnummer für Deutsche.

Über:

https://www.google.com/search?q=CAIXESBBXXX&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caixabank


----------



## freebee (3 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Die Bank hat eine deutsche Version ihrer Webseite:
> 
> https://portal.lacaixa.es/holabank/atencionalcliente_de.html
> 
> Dort ist auch eine Telefonnummer für Deutsche.



Ja, das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Unter der Nummer meldet sich nur eine Mailbox auf englisch. Klar, Feiertage. Ich rufe da morgen an und hoffe, dass da jemand deutsch spricht. Das Formular für Mails ist nur in spanisch verfügbar.


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Ich habe noch ein gemeinsames Merkmal zwischen richtertech.de und konsolenparadies.de:

Von richtertech.de erhielt ich eine Mail von der IP 185.41.28.5, das führt zu

https://www.robtex.com/en/advisory/dns/185/41/28/5/

von konsolenparadies.de lief die Mail über IP 153.92.232.84, das führt zu

https://www.robtex.com/en/advisory/dns/153/92/232/84/

In beiden Fällen kommen die Mails also über den Dienstleister

https://de.sendinblue.com/

Da könnten unsere Behörden gut einmal weiter nachfragen.


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/01/fake-shops-das-sind-die-neuen-tricks-der-betrueger-9840


> Wenn man auf einen Fake-Shop hereingefallen ist, gilt es schnell zu sein. Man muss umgehend seine Bank informieren und hoffen, das Geld noch zurückholen zu können. Nächster Ansprechpartner ist die Empfängerbank – kein Geldhaus hat großes Interesse daran, für Kriminelle ihr schmutziges Geschäft abzuwickeln. Sehr wichtig ist auch die Strafanzeige bei der Kripo.


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Im Google-Cache findet sich noch ein Beitrag auf Trustpilot bezüglich konsolenparadies.de.

Trustpilot entblödet sich nicht, zum Helfer des Fakeshops zu mutieren und entfernt diesen für Verbraucher wichtigen Hinweis, um das Netz weniger sicher zu machen.

Irre.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2016)

freebee schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich Euch nicht traue. Aber ich hinterfrage, wenn mir etwas unklar ist. Und pauschale Aussagen helfen mir auch nicht weiter.



Dein Problem ist nur, alle deine Fragen sind schon ausführlich, auch durch Links, vor deiner Fragestellung beantwortet worden.
Wie wärs wenn du selbst erst mal hier von Anfang an liest und somit nicht immer Fragen stellst, die schon ausreichend erklärt wurden?


----------



## freebee (4 Januar 2016)

WICHTIG! An alle Betroffenen der Konsolenparadies-Betrüger:

Bitte ruft die Empfängerbank an! Und schickt eine Mail dorthin! Am besten sofort, wir dürfen nicht länger warten!

Hier die Kontaktdaten:
Caixa Bank Barcelona
Herr Alvaro Valera
Tel. 0034 93 591 7951
Mail: [email protected]

Ich habe heute dort angerufen. Dort meldet sich jemand auf englisch. Als ich nach einem deutschsprachigen Mitarbeiter fragte, wurde ich mit Herr Lavera verbunden. Er spricht sehr gut deutsch und war super freundlich. Ein Kollege von ihm ist zu Silvester auch auf einen Betrüger reingefallen und hat viel Geld verloren, deshalb hatte er wohl viel Verständnis. Er bat mich, ihm eine Mail an die oben stehende Mailadresse zu senden, was ich umgehend gemacht habe. Er versprach mir, sich umgehend darum zu kümmern und das an die Filiale in Barcelona weiter zu leiten. Gleichzeitig bat er mich, nochmal mit meiner Bank zu sprechen und die um Kontaktaufnahme mit der spanischen Bank zu bitten. Auch das habe ich sofort gemacht. Meine Bank kümmert sich nun. Diesmal haben sie das sehr ernst genommen.

Ich habe folgendes geschrieben, mit dem Betreff "Überweisung auf Betrugskonto bei Caixabank". (Vielleicht auch fett Geldwäsche in den Betreff):

Sehr geehrter Herr Valera,

herzlichen Dank für das freundliche Gespräch eben.

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen, um was es geht.
Leider bin ich auf Betrüger reingefallen, ich habe am 28.11.2015 Ware in diesem Onlineshop bestellt: (hier Link zu Konsolenparadies/Impressum einfügen).

Den Betrag in Höhe von *326,50 Euro* habe ich auf folgendes Konto überwiesen:
*Kontoinhaber:* KonsolenParadies Alexander Geilhaupt
*Konto:* ES0621006625680701001301
*Bankverbindung:* CAIXESBBXXX
Mit diesem Verwendungszweck: Bestellung *(hier Bestellnummer einfügen)
*
Nachdem ich auf meine Anfragen an den Shop keine Antwort erhielt und die Telefonnummer nicht erreichbar ist, wurde ich misstrauisch und habe bei Nachforschungen festgestellt, dass es sich um Betrüger handelt. Es gibt inzwischen *mehrere hundert Betrugsopfer*. Offenbar gibt es auch einen Zusammenhang zu anderen Shops, wie beispielsweise richtertech.de. Die Seite ist inzwischen offline und jetzt machen die gleichen Betrüger mit der gleichen Masche unter anderem Namen und mit anderen Konten weiter. Bankkonten werden unter falschen Namen oder mit Hilfe von Strohmännern eröffnet. Die eingehenden Gelder werden dann sofort weiter verschoben.
Es gibt zahlreiche Indizien für Betrug: Die angegebenen Adressen im Impressum sind falsch, die Adressen existieren nicht oder dort sind andere Firmen. Vermutlich ist auch der Name des Kontoinhabers falsch. Der Shop verwendet ein gefälschtes Logo von TrustedShops (hier Link zu TrustedShops einfügen). TrustedShops hat bereits Anzeige gegen die Shopbetreiber erstattet. Es ist nur Überweisung möglich, Kreditkartenzahlung geht angeblich gerade nicht. Es fehlt auch die Steuernummer und der Handelsregistereintrag.
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es sich hier um *Betrug im großen Stil* handelt, vermutlich *GELDWÄSCHE!*
Ich werde heute noch Anzeige erstatten. Es liegen bereits zahlreiche Anzeigen von anderen Opfern gegen die Betreiber dieses Onlineshops vor. Bevor die Behörden allerdings tätig werden, vergeht viel Zeit. Bis dahin haben die Betrüger vermutlich schon das Konto leer geräumt.
Ich bitte Sie inständig, das Konto dieser Bande zu sperren, damit wir Opfer unser Geld zurück bekommen. Es ist schnelles Handeln erforderlich, bevor die Betrüger das Konto leer räumen.
Ich wollte für meinen zehnjährigen Sohn eine Playstation zu Weihnachten kaufen, darauf habe ich lange gespart. Und nun ist das Geld weg und eine Konsole hat er auch nicht.
Bitte helfen Sie uns!
Zahlreiche Infos zu dem Betrug finden Sie hier oder auch bei google:
(hier habe ich Links zu den Beiträgen im Forum von gutefrage.net, zum entsprechenden Beitrag im Forum von auktionshilfe und diesem eingefügt)

Meine Bank habe ich bereits informiert, sie wird eine Rücküberweisung von Ihnen anfordern. 
Könnten Sie mich bitte über den Bearbeitungsstand informieren?
Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe und ein gesundes, neues Jahr!

*Herzliche Grüße*

Die Links müsst Ihr selbst einfügen, siehe Anmerkungen in den Klammern. Ansonsten könnt Ihr das so übernehmen, wenn Ihr wollt. Es ist nur wichtig, dass Ihr schnell handelt! Wenn viele Mails und Anrufe zu dem Thema eingehen, wissen die, dass es ernst ist. Dann haben wir eine gute Chance, unser Geld wieder zu kriegen!
Und keine angst, Ihr könnt mit Herr Lavera deutsch sprechen und auch die Mail auf deutsch schreiben.
Lasst uns jetzt schnell handeln!


----------



## freebee (4 Januar 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist nur, alle deine Fragen sind schon ausführlich, auch durch Links, vor deiner Fragestellung beantwortet worden.
> Wie wärs wenn du selbst erst mal hier von Anfang an liest und somit nicht immer Fragen stellst, die schon ausreichend erklärt wurden?


Ja, da hast Du recht. Das hätte ich so machen sollen.


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...konsolenparadies-de/?postID=238155#post238155


> Die Ortsbesichtigung an der Weimarer Str. 29 hat ergeben, dass dort niemand mit dem Namen Hans Böhm anzutreffen ist.


So sieht das aus.


----------



## freebee (4 Januar 2016)

Konsolenparadies hat einer Kundin per Mail mitgeteilt, dass Herr Böhm tödlich mit dem Auto verunglückt sei. Nachzulesen bei gutefrage.net. Das sei der Grund, weshalb die Konsolen nicht ausgeliefert worden seien. Spätestens nächste Woche würde das nachgeholt...
Wers glaubt...


----------



## passer (4 Januar 2016)

Das wird langsam lächerlich.


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2016)

Ob das bleibt?

https://de.trustpilot.com/review/de.trustpilot.com/568afe740000ff00092bf8d1


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

Ich habe gerade zwei Mails von Konsolenparadies erhalten. Die eine teilt mir mit, dass meine Bestellung abgebrochen wurde, die andere, dass der Kaufbetrag erstattet wurde. Da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt...
Geld habe ich bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht erhalten. Mal sehen.

Vielleicht kriegen die kalte Füße, nachdem sie hier und in anderen Foren sicher alles gelesen haben und wollen dadurch Anzeigen vermeiden?

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

Und noch eine Mail von denen:

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

hiermit benachrichtigen wir sie das wir gegen Sie eine Strafanzeige wegen übler Nachrede sowie Verleumdung eingeleitet haben. Sowie Zivilrechtliche Schritte gegen Sie eingeleitet wurden.

Wir haben Ihre Bestellung Storniert sowie unserer Bank angewiesen Ihre Zahlung zu erstatten, sobald dies Möglich ist da unser Bankkonto gesperrt ist durch sie. Was zusätzliche Rechtliche Schritte nach sich ziehen wird auf europäischer Gesetzes Ebene.

Wir möchten darauf Hinweisen dass sie zukünftig davon absehen sollten weiteren Rufmord zu betreiben und, dass sie beim Kaufprozess auf die eventuell auftretende Liefer Engpässe bzw. verzögerten Lieferzeiten bedingt durch Feiertage und durch das hohe Bestell aufkommen durch Weihnachten hingewiesen wurden, Sie hätten den kauf somit jederzeit abbrechen oder auch nachträglich stornieren können.

Wir merken auch an das Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptierten welche besagen das wir bis zu 7 Werktage Zeit haben bis zur Auslieferung.

Sie werden von unserem Anwälten demnächst ein Einschreiben erhalten mit näheren Details. 

Alexander Geilhaupt

Geschäftsführer - KonsolenParadies.de


Jetzt hab ich aber angst...  Hat noch jemand so eine Mail bekommen? 
Hm... Aber immerhin ist deren Konto jetzt gesperrt, falls das stimmt.


----------



## Goblin (5 Januar 2016)

Dieses holprige und vor Rechschreibfehlern nur so trotzende Geschreibsel würd ich net mal ansatzweise ernst nehmen


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2016)

Lieferengpässe und Wochenendarbeit sind wohl branchenüblich:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...4himmel-de-fakeshops.49731/page-4#post-387107


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

Goblin schrieb:


> Dieses holprige und vor Rechschreibfehlern nur so trotzende Geschreibsel würd ich net mal ansatzweise ernst nehmen


Tue ich auch nicht. Nur das mit der Kontosperrung ist interessant. Sollte das stimmen, war die spanische Bank wirklich schnell. Das zeigt, dass es sich gelohnt hat, dass wir dort hingeschrieben haben.


----------



## Goblin (5 Januar 2016)

Ich behaupte einfach mal dass die Texte ein und die selbe Person geschrieben hat. Fast gleicher Satzbau und die gleichen Schreibfehler


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Lieferengpässe und Wochenendarbeit sind wohl branchenüblich:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...4himmel-de-fakeshops.49731/page-4#post-387107


Stimmt. Das war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2016)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...line-Shops-nicht-in-die-Falle-id36248747.html


> "Besagtes Siegel wurde durch unseren Techniker eingebunden, wir dachten er hätte uns bei Trusted Shops angemeldet. Wir bekamen bereits eine Abmahnung durch Trusted Shops und werden dieser Folge leisten".


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

Auf gutefrage.net wurde gerade der größte Teil des Beitrags gelöscht. Ich fasse es nicht.


----------



## passer (5 Januar 2016)

Auf gutefrage hat auch jemand eine Rechnung inklusive besagter Konsole von Konsolenparadies präsentiert.
Hält man die Leute für so dumm, das die sich nicht denken können, das jeder diese mit einen Rechnungslayout Programm erstellen kann ?


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2016)

http://konsolenparadies.de/impressum


> Hauptsitz
> 
> Anschrift:  Konsolen Paradies S.A. Weimarer Str. 29 10625 Berlin


Hat sich da die Rechtsform geändert, oder was?


----------



## Goblin (5 Januar 2016)

Schon blöd ohne Konto


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

Sieht so aus. Und der Herr Böhm ist auch verschwunden. Der hatte ja angeblich einen tödlichen Autounfall...

Mein Konto haben die übrigens gelöscht. Vermutlich denken die, dass sie mich so los sind...


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2016)

http://www.trustedshops.de/guetesiegel/problemloeser.html


> Achtung. Siegelmissbrauch!





> konsolenparadies.de


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.trustedshops.de/guetesiegel/problemloeser.html


Ja, das ist schon bekannt. Das haben die meisten allerdings erst gemerkt, als es schon zu spät war. Ich auch.


----------



## colinkue (5 Januar 2016)

Ich habe soeben auch eine email erhalten, dass meine Bestellung zurückerstattet wurde, Geld habe ich soweit aber noch nicht erhalten und da morgen ein Feiertag ist wohl auch nicht morgen...
Das witzige ist bloss, dass trotz meiner Anzeige bei der Polizei und die bitte an meine Bank die überweissung zu stonieren _*KEINE *_ stonierung an Konsolenparadies an sich geschickt habe!!
Aber wie den auch sie sind ja nirgends zu erreichen
Also vermute ich, dass diese Rückerstattung nur eine Art masche ist

Die E-mail habe ich auch geschrieben, so wie du freshbee

ps: könnte ich mit der Rückerstattungsbestätigung zu meiner Bank gehen, quasi als beweiss, sodass ich das Geld auf jeden Fall zurück bekomm ?


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

colinkue schrieb:


> Das witzige ist bloss, dass trotz meiner Anzeige bei der Polizei und die bitte an meine Bank die überweissung zu stonieren _*KEINE *_ stonierung an Konsolenparadies an sich geschickt habe!!
> 
> ps: könnte ich mit der Rückerstattungsbestätigung zu meiner Bank gehen, quasi als beweiss, sodass ich das Geld auf jeden Fall zurück bekomm ?


Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass viele sich an die spanische Bank gewandt haben. Und die haben Konsolenparadies darüber informiert. Dazu sind sie vielleicht verpflichtet? Keine Ahnung. Anscheinend scheint deren Konto wirklich gesperrt zu sein...
Oder hast Du auch eine Mail an die spanische Bank geschrieben? Dann bekommst Du deshalb die Nachricht von denen.

Dass Deine Bank die Rückerstattungsbestätigung anerkannt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die sollen lieber beim Zurückholen des Geldes helfen.


----------



## colinkue (5 Januar 2016)

@freshbee

Ich habe direkt einen Tag später meine Bank angerufen die meinten sie könnten nichts machen, da ich das Geld selber überwiesen hätte.... 

Die Email habe ich erst heute geschrieben, bin mal gespannt über die Antwort, habe auch schon bei der Bank vor ein paar Tagen angerufen kam aber nicht weit D:


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

Kleiner Anhang, da Konsolenparadies auch gleich erklärt, warum sie kein Konto mehr haben:


----------



## Goblin (5 Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir


----------



## colinkue (5 Januar 2016)

Nach solchen Nachricthen hoffe ich wir bekommen unser Geld zurück  !

Aber somit fällt die Vermutung raus, dass es sich um ein Computersystem handelt, dass unsere Fragen beantwortet ... oder ?
Und durch den sehr aufgebrachten Unterton könnte es doch ein "richtiger Shop" sein ?


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

Lies mal das aus dem Thread richtertech. Auch viel BlaBla und viel Rauch um Nichts.

Man beachte Rechtschreibung, Wortwahl und Grammatik - dann weiß man doch sofort,
wo man da gelandet ist.


----------



## Goblin (5 Januar 2016)

Die Vermutung hatte ich schon lange. Hatte auch was dazu geschrieben


----------



## colinkue (5 Januar 2016)

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/kpaemailx5dgrayknc.png#

was kann ich hiervon halten ?


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

So in spätestens 2 Tagen solltest du es wissen.


----------



## colinkue (5 Januar 2016)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch noch Anzeige raus geben, nochmals meine Bank kontaktieren , die spanische Bank und Konsolenparadies.
Ich werde auch keine Ruhe geben bis ich mein Geld zurück habe !


----------



## Kittylein34 (5 Januar 2016)

Geil ich hab auch so ne Email bekommen das der Kaufbetrag erstattet wurde


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

@colinkue,

was meinst du mit "richtiger Shop"?


----------



## colinkue (5 Januar 2016)

@Kittylein nicht zu früh freuen sollten

Mit richtigem Shop vlt doch kein Fakeshop :S ich weiss nicht so recht


----------



## Goblin (5 Januar 2016)

> ich weiss nicht so recht



Kein seriöser Shop versteckt sich hinter falschen Adressen und erfundenen Geschäftsführern


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

Bis auf die Tatsachen,

- daß alle Angaben frei erfunden sind,
- keine Steuernummer existiert,
- Kein Handelsregistereintrag besteht,
- vor Ort niemand auffindbar ist,
- die angeblichen Geschäftsführer nur Müll reden,
- und keine Ware vorhanden ist und deshalb auch nichts verschickt wird,

ist das ein völlig korrekter Shop!


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

So eine Mail haben wohl viele bekommen. Ich glaub das mit der Erstattung erst, wenn das Geld wieder auf meinem Konto ist.


----------



## freebee (5 Januar 2016)

Das Impressum wurde übrigens schon wieder geändert...


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2016)

freebee schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit der Erstattung erst, wenn das Geld wieder auf meinem Konto ist.


... besser ist das ...
Bin ja jetzt auch schon ein paar Tage dabei, aber so eine Chuzpe so massiert anzugreifen wie bei diesen Knallschoten grade habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

Kann durchaus sein, daß das Geld innerhalb der nächsten Tage automatisch zurückkommt.

Das passiert dann aber eher aus dem Grund, weil das Konto auf Antrag gesperrt wurde und
die verbuchten Beträge direkt wieder zurückgeschickt werden.

Sieht natürlich besser aus, wenn konsolenparadies so tut, als ob es von ihnen aus geschehen würde.


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

@Hotte82

Nanu, gar nichts zu sagen?


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2016)

> Sieht natürlich besser aus, wenn konsolenparadies so tut, als ob es von ihnen aus geschehen würde.


... nur die Frage ist wer glaubt das noch?
Obwohl - es glauben ja auch immer noch Leute daß man mit 3 Std Arbeit pro Woche als Ungelernter 8000.- € im Monat verdienen kann ...


----------



## Hittihitti (5 Januar 2016)

und das auch noch ohne Konto!


----------



## Horst_Berlin (6 Januar 2016)

Unter der Adresse im Impressum befindet sich eine Pizzeria,ein Bäcker,ein Versicherungsbüro und ein Zahnarzt. Einen Shop oder Büro mit dem Namen Konsolenparadies gibt es da nicht


----------



## bernhard (6 Januar 2016)

Ich bin akut ratlos.

Kann es eine Wirklichkeit geben, die sich so darstellt? Das macht mich fassungslos.

Andererseits, wer erfindet Sachen so schlecht auch im eigenen Interesse?

Konkret: Wenn einer mit dem schönen Geld durchbrennen wollte, täte er es in aller Stille und fertig. Wer tatsächlich ein seriöses Geschäft auf Dauer starten wollte, müsste eigentlich einen besseren Plan haben.

Die eigene Kommunikationspolitik hilft dem Unternehmen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Goblin (6 Januar 2016)

Entweder ist der Betreiber extrem mutig oder extrem dumm...


----------



## Hittihitti (6 Januar 2016)

> Andererseits, wer erfindet Sachen so schlecht auch im eigenen Interesse?



@berhard, du denkst ja echt schräg! Bitte einfach "einfacher" denken, dann klappt das auch und man versteht die Trottel viel besser:

"Ist in der Birne vorher wenig drin, macht hinterher vieles keinen Sinn".

Es passt aber "Gott sei Dank" auch nicht mehr rein, so daß sich niemand wirklich sorgen muss.


----------



## bernhard (6 Januar 2016)

Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wer-hat-erfahrungen-mit-konsolenparadiesde


----------



## Goblin (6 Januar 2016)

Das is ja interessant

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...ander-geilhaupt-banco-mare-nostrum-madrid​-s/


----------



## bernhard (7 Januar 2016)

https://de.trustpilot.com/review/konsolenparadies.de


----------



## Goblin (7 Januar 2016)

Kein seriöser Shop würde sich so verhalten sondern die Sache HIER nachvollziehbar klären !

Kann man die wegen den falschen Daten nicht bei DENIC verpätzen ?


----------



## bernhard (7 Januar 2016)

Wir halten zur Dokumentation von heute hier fest:

Es wird weiter das Siegel missbraucht.

Die Artikel sind auf Lager.

Der Schnellversand benötigt 1 - 2 Werktage.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Januar 2016)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kann man die wegen den falschen Daten nicht bei DENIC verpätzen ?


Kann man schon aber die DENIC hat da regelmäßig eine sehr eigene Rechtsmeinung zu. Besser wäre es wohl, eine Beschwerde hier vorzubringen: WORLDSTREAM DBM ([email protected]), denn die haben die Registrierung bei der DENIC für ihren foulen Kunden vorgenommen.


----------



## Dubstone (8 Januar 2016)

Die Seite Konsolenparadies.de existiert nicht mehr...


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2016)

... ihr müßt aber auch alles immer gleich kaputtspielen :-(


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

Dubstone schrieb:


> Die Seite Konsolenparadies.de existiert nicht mehr...


Und nu? Was bedeutet das?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2016)

Das die nen neuen Namen suchen und von vorn anfangen...


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2016)

freebee schrieb:


> Und nu? Was bedeutet das?


Das kann viel bedeuten...
Zu allererst sind die Brüder wieder auf der Flucht.
Und der Laden wurde via Staatsanwalt und Denic platt gemacht, wahrscheinlicher aber daß die der Provider abgeklemmt hat.
Für die Leute die schon überwiesen haben ändert sich letztendlich nichts.
Entweder die Bank hat warum auch immer rechtzeitig reagiert und das Konto gesperrt dann bekommen diejenigen deren Geld noch da ist irgendwann wieder wenn die Bank dazu von der Justiz grünes Licht dazu bekommt oder das Geld war schon weg weil die Gauner schneller waren - dann schauts übel aus. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht darauf wetten daß sich die bei der ganzen Raffinesse die hier an den Tag gelegt wurde nicht weiterer Verschleierungstaktiken wie z.B. die Weiterleitung der Beute per Western Union o.ä. bedient haben und selber nie mit realen Namen in Erscheinung getreten sind. Wenn ein Muli sein Konto zur Verfügung gestellt hat könnte man noch versuchen sich bei dem schadlos zu halten


----------



## Goblin (8 Januar 2016)

Erstaunlich ist auch dass das Konto für Ebay Betrügereien verwendet wurde. Unschuldig ist da wohl niemand


----------



## Dubstone (8 Januar 2016)

@freebee, ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass wir unser Geld wiederbekommen. Ich denke, dass die Täter das Konto kontinuierlich leer geräumt haben..vorallem lesen die wahrscheinlich auch alle Chats um dann zu handeln. Das muss man denen schon zutrauen, auch wenn die, nach der Rechtschreibung zu urteilen, nicht wirklich die Hellsten sein können.
Ich habe am Montag einen Recall bei meiner Bank veranlasst. Die meinten das könnte Wochen dauern. Falls ich Geld zurück bekommen sollte, gebe ich hier Bescheid.


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

Dubstone schrieb:


> @freebee, ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass wir unser Geld wiederbekommen.


Ja, das fürchte ich auch. Ich habe auch einen Rückruf veranlasst. Und mit der spanischen Bank gesprochen und gemailt. Habe von dort noch keine Rückmeldung. Die meinten aber, dass die Gelder zurückgebucht werden, wenn das Konto gesperrt ist... Kann aber wohl dauern.


----------



## Massi0173 (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Komisch ist das wenn man konsolenparadies.de eingibt direkt zu Media Markt verlinkt wird  

Jedenfalls habe ich auch nichts von meiner Bank gehört. Ich denke die Täter lesen alle Chats und Foren um genau zu handeln.

Beispiel > http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/was-fuer-erfahrungen-habt-ihr-mit-der-seite-konsolenparadiesde

bazillus1de, hat ja die PS4 erhalten komischerweise!   

Falls ich Geld zurück bekomme, gebe ich Bescheid.

Greetz
M


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2016)

Jetzt ergibt sich eine Weiterleitung auf mediamarkt.de.

Die letzten Tage haben nicht viel Aufklärung gebracht. Ich bleibe ratlos. Ich gehe sicher davon aus, dass eine Bank grundsätzlich zu ihren Kunden hält.

Wenn Mails von Dritten kommen, kann die Bank nicht einfach lesen und handeln. Sie bekommt Informationen und muss selbst prüfen. Ihr Handeln stützt sich nur auf eigene Erkenntnisse.

Wenn es so schnell gegangen sein sollte, ein Konto zu sperren, muss die Bank aufgrund eigener Erkenntnisse ein sehr klares Bild gefunden haben. Würde sie einfach mal so ein Konto sperren, würde sie sich schadensersatzpflichtig machen. So blöd ist keine Bank.

Welche Erkenntnisse kann die Bank aufgrund von Hinweisen gefunden haben?

Die Adresse des spanischen Unternehmens führte laut Google zu einem Acker zwischen entfernten Gebäuden. Wenn die Bank Unstimmigkeiten zwischen den Dokumenten, die der Kontoeinrichtung zugrunde liegen, und nachprüfbaren Daten im Handelsregister usw. finden sollte, kann sie z.B. schnell mit Reaktionen sein.

Eine Klärung von Lieferverzögerungen durch hohes Bestellvolumen für eine kleine Firma dauert bestimmt länger.

Warum hat diese Firma so schnell den Hauptwohnsitz in Spanien verlassen? Und das mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie die Reaktion der Bank, was üblicherweise länger dauert.

Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2016)

Massi0173 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Komisch ist das wenn man konsolenparadies.de eingibt direkt zu Media Markt verlinkt wird



Das ist jetzt auch seltsam, ich krieg das hier


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

Wenn ich konsolenparadies.de in den Browser eingebe, kommt das:
http://berrytec24.de/
Das glaub ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2016)

Dito., was immer das soll.

Weiterleitungen kann jeder programmieren, der Zugriff auf den Server hat. Die Ziele können nichts dafür.

Hier zeigt sich jedenfalls eine Handlungsweise, die nicht mit einem seriösen Unternehmen vereinbar ist.


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Dito., was immer das soll.
> 
> Weiterleitungen kann jeder programmieren, der Zugriff auf den Server hat. Die Ziele können nichts dafür.


Stimmt. Scheint aber ebenfalls ein fakeshop zu sein und auch mit denen zusammen zu hängen.
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa.../?postID=238022&highlight=berrytec#post238022


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2016)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-com-berrytec24-de-elektronik-gmbh-net.49916/


----------



## Hittihitti (8 Januar 2016)

Konsolenparadies ist durch, sie bedanken sich mal wieder auf ihre Art bei allen Käufern.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_wLt24YOoQ

Gewohnt trauriger Abtritt!


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

Ich sehe da ein Cher Video. Was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2016)

Take it like a man ...
Denke soll heißen - Du hast verloren, trage es wie ein Mann

btw - grad nachgesehen - jetzt krieg ich auch das Cher-Video


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2016)

OffTopic verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ies-de-ps4himmel-de-kaeufererfahrungen.50040/


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2016)

> Ich schrieb schon....Das die nen neuen Namen suchen und von vorn anfangen...



und dann:


freebee schrieb:


> Wenn ich konsolenparadies.de in den Browser eingebe, kommt das:
> http://berrytec24.de/
> Das glaub ich jetzt nicht...



Bestätigt meine Prophezeiung doch...


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2016)

freebee schrieb:


> Ich sehe da ein Cher Video. Was hat das damit zu tun?


wenn du jetzt konsolenparadies.de aufrufst, landest du eben bei dem Video von YouTube...
So war das auch schon bei richtertech.de (anderer Hinweis), um die User darauf hinzuweisen, wie sehr sie verarscht wurden.
siehe auch hier:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-kaeufererfahrungen.49731/page-5#post-387245


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2016)

OffTopic verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ies-de-ps4himmel-de-kaeufererfahrungen.50044/


----------



## Dubstone (10 Januar 2016)

Noch eine Seite von denen: http://185.86.151.149/
Bin da drauf gekommen, als ich bei berrytec24 auf "home" geklickt habe.

Warum machen die sowas? Ein Fehler von denen vielleicht?


----------



## bernhard (11 Januar 2016)

Ob die Fehler machen, weiß ich nicht. Aber die arbeiten auch am 24.12., um andere reinzulegen:

http://185.86.151.149/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/


----------



## Dubstone (13 Januar 2016)

An alle Geschädigten durch Konsolenparadies.de:
Ich habe heute eine Mitteilung von meiner Bank (Sparkasse) bekommen, in der man mich darüber informierte, dass die Rücküberweisung erfolglos war...
Wie bereits schon vorher vermutet, werden wir (wahrscheinlich wirklich alle) unser Geld nicht wiederbekommen. Das Konto scheint immer wieder von den Tätern geleert worden zu sein.


----------



## freebee (13 Januar 2016)

Hier schreibt einer, dass er sein Geld wieder bekommen hat:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/konsolen-paradies-zahlung-erstattet
Er hat allerdings auch erst später überwiesen.


----------



## Massi0173 (14 Januar 2016)

Die Polizeit hat mich heute morgen angerufen, es sind wohl mehrere Leute betroffen auch in NRW! 
Ich glaub jetzt geht's los.......


----------



## freebee (14 Januar 2016)

In Niedersachsen gibt es auch bereits 11 Anzeigen, Stand von Montag.


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

Geht munter weiter http://www.aachen.konsolen-gmbh.com/


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2016)

Incl "Selbsbeweihräucherungskommentare" Das ist ja alles SO glaubhaft. Man erkennt dass die Kommentare ein und die selbe Person geschrieben hat. Zumal man auf der Seite gar keine Kommentare schreiben kann. Die Telefonummer ist nicht vergeben

USt-Id-Nummer ist ungültig

Noch Fragen ?



> Empfänger: Aachen Konsolen GmbH
> IBAN: CY64002001950000357003435887
> BIC: BCYPCY2NXXX
> Verwendungszweck : blablabla


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2016)

Hittihitti schrieb:


> Geht munter weiter http://www.aachen.konsolen-gmbh.com/



Aber woher nimmst gerade du die Kenntnis, dass da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Aufklärung gerne per PN.


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

Konto ist in Zypern.

Nun denken die, sie hätten ein paar Tage mehr Zeit.
Werden sich wundern!


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

Anschrift aus Impressum ist geklaut.

Lassen die Domain eintragen von WhoisGuard.

Schlimmer geht´s nimmer!


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2016)

Die älteste "Bewertung" auf der Seite ist von Anfang Dezember 2015,obwohl es die da noch gar nicht gab ! Wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

Adresse für das Impressum wurde direkt geklaut.

Aus Aachen, und zwar hier: http://www.elektro-wimmer-aachen.de/impressum.html


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

> Die älteste "Bewertung" auf der Seite ist von Anfang Dezember 2015



Das soll das Vertrauen beim Käufer erhöhen.
Die schauen ja nicht alle, wie lange so eine Bude schon online ist.


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

Noch einer gefällig?

http://www.ps4online-gmbh.com/


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2016)

Die Beute soll wieder da hin gehen



> Empfänger: PlayStation4 Online GmbH
> IBAN: CY64002001950000357003435887
> BIC: BCYPCY2NXXX
> Verwendungszweck : bluberdiblubs



Daten aus dem Impressum natürlich wieder geklaut


----------



## BenTigger (20 Januar 2016)

Hittihitti schrieb:


> Noch einer gefällig?
> 
> http://www.ps4online-gmbh.com/



Hier lässt er aber zumindest die Abholung vor Ort mit Barzahlung zu...
Da müsste der Rest mal geprüft werden.

Naja und das Gebäude bei der Adresse ist ein Bankgebäude. Nur warum hat er dann nicht auch da sein Konto?


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2016)

Da steht man dann vor dem Laden bei dem die Daten geklaut wurden  Der damit natürlich NICHTS zu tun hat !


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

> Hier lässt er aber zumindest die Abholung vor Ort mit Barzahlung zu...



Dann kommt die gute, alte Geschichte mit der fehlenden Rechnung:

Läßt jemand dann seinen Unmut darüber aus, wird die Löschung beantragt!

"Wer nichts gekauft hat, darf auch nichts bewerten!"


----------



## Hittihitti (20 Januar 2016)

Konten beider Fakeshops sind übrigens identisch.

ps4online hatte zuvor noch ein Konto in Rumänien.

Flexibel sind sie ja.


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

Und noch einer: http://www.duisburg.konsolen-gmbh.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2616


----------



## Goblin (21 Januar 2016)

Die Bankverbindung ist auch wieder die gleiche und die Fake-Kommentare angeblicher Käufer sind ebenfalls identisch. Ich möchte nicht der Besitzer der Telefonummer sein  Der wird sich sicher über tolle Anrufe seiner "Kunden" freuen


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

Bankkonto ist diesmal in Polen!

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...g-konsolen-gmbh-com/?postID=239485#post239485


----------



## Goblin (21 Januar 2016)

Da geben die sich so eine Mühe eine gute Webseite zu erstellen und dann machen die solche dummen Anfängerfehler wie kopierte Siegel und Fake-Kommentare. Leider gibts wieder genug Leute die drauf reinfallen


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

Du bist gut.

Ein Siegel wird ihnen niemand geben und gute Kommentare auch nicht.


----------



## Goblin (21 Januar 2016)

Genau darum würd ich es als Betrüger weglassen weil es sofort auffällt


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

Keins ist nicht gut und ein falsches auch nicht.

So ein Mist aber auch!


----------



## Firefly123 (21 Januar 2016)

Die neuen hier genannten Fake Shops gehören auch zu Konsolenparadis?


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

Bei der Menge von falschen Daten kann man sich nie ganz sicher sein.
Zieht sich aber einiges durch alle Shops - sie machen genug Fehler!

Vermutung liegt also nahe.


----------



## Massi0173 (21 Januar 2016)

Was für Schweine, würde denen so gerne den  [Piep] !! [Piep]!
HAB SO EINE WUT SORRY LEUTE!

[Piep] = Mod Edit BT. Bitte contenance bewahren.


----------



## Massi0173 (21 Januar 2016)

Polizei hat mich angerufen wieder, den Herrn Alexander Geilhaupt soll es aufjeden fall geben in Deutschland. Bank sagte mir das Geld ist leider weg!


----------



## Hittihitti (21 Januar 2016)

> den Herrn Alexander Geilhaupt soll es auf jeden fall



Sicherlich gibt es den Herrn Geilhaupt, er hat nur nichts mit dem Shop zu tun.


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2016)

Jetzt mit neuer Rechtsform: AG statt GmbH
frankfurt.elektronik-ag.com
Bei Google für den Suchbegriff "Playstation 4 billig" auf Platz drei.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Bei Google für den Suchbegriff "Playstation 4 billig" auf Platz drei.


Als Anzeige nicht als echter  Suchtreffer. Werbung ignoriere ich grundsätzlich.


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2016)

Grundsätzlich schon, wobei ein erheblicher Teil der Nutzer das gar nicht erkennen wird. Aber gilt das auch wenn Du genau das kaufen willst was in der Anzeige beworben wird?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2016)

Präziser:  Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur bei mir bekannten Unternehmen, ob die werben oder nicht  ist mir völlig egal.


----------



## Goblin (23 Januar 2016)

Und weiter gehts mit der Betrügerei. Natürlich auch hier wieder die üblichen "Jubelperser" Fake-Kommentare angeblicher Käufer die irgendwie duch die Zeit reisen können  Angeblich 2015 geschrieben obwohl es die Domain da noch gar nicht gab

http://www.mainz.konsolen-gmbh.com/

Beute soll hier nach England gehen


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2016)

> Mainz Konsolen GmbH
> Traberhof 10
> 41836 Hückelhoven
> Geschäftsführer: Thomas Schneider
> ...





> Domain Name: KONSOLEN-GMBH.COM
> Creation Date: 2016-01-18T16:14:00.00Z
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2017-01-18T16:14:00.00Z
> Registrar: ENOM, INC.
> ...


Das Impressum ist IMHO hier geklaut http://www.elektro-mainz.de/


> Elektro Mainz GmbH
> Traberhof 10
> 41836 Hückelhoven
> Tel.: (0 24 33) 71 77
> Fax: (0 24 33) 4 26 01


----------



## Goblin (23 Januar 2016)

Und noch einer

http://www.frankfurt.elektronik-ag.com/


----------



## Goblin (27 Januar 2016)

Weiter gehts

http://www.augsburg.konsolen-gmbh.com/


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2016)

Hast schon mal nachgerechnet wann sie von Städtenamen auf die Dörfer ausweichen müssen?


----------



## Goblin (27 Januar 2016)

Kleinkleckerdorf.konsolen-gmbh.xyz


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2016)

*****.konsolen-gmb.com  in Verbindung mit Städtenamen    ist der neue Renner 
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="konsolen-gmbh.com"
aachen, mainz, augsburg usw. 
http://www.seitcheck.de/betrug-xxx-konsolen-gmbh-com-mit-staedtenamen/18320


> Mal wieder sind Betrüger mit einer Domain auf Abzockertour gegangen. Diesmal ist es die Domain www.konsolen-gmbh.com bei der zahlreiche Subdomains erstellt werden bei denen diese mit einem Städtenamen wie beispielsweise_ www.frankfurt._ beginn und mit _konsolen-gmbh.com_ endet.


----------



## Massi0173 (28 Januar 2016)

Elektronik Bernard ? Ach jetzt wird man sogar umgeleitet...
Zisch fake seiten, und die Polizei macht nichts!


----------



## Insider (28 Januar 2016)

Massi0173 schrieb:


> Zisch fake seiten, und die Polizei macht nichts!


Sagt wer? Die Seiten wachsen wie Pilze aus dem Boden, wie meinst du, kann das durch die Behörden unterbunden werden? Nein, Internet abschalten geht nicht!


----------



## klausp (28 Januar 2016)

Insider schrieb:


> Nein, Internet abschalten geht nicht!



Muss doch irgendwie gehen. Wollte nicht Donald Trump den klugen Bill Gates beauftragen das Internet abzuschalten, wenn er Präsident der Amerikaner wird.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...rnet-mit-hilfe-von-bill-gates-schliessen.html


----------



## Goblin (28 Januar 2016)

Wenn bei der Registrierung einer Damin einfachste Plausibilitätsprüfungen gemacht würden könnte man das Problem zumindest eindämmen


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2016)

Welche denn? Ob das Kaff im ShellAtlas vorkommt?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Januar 2016)

Massi0173 schrieb:


> Elektronik Bernard



ps4online-gmbh.com leitet aktuell um zu elektronik-bernhard.de. Die Zahlungen der Opfer gingen auf ein rumänisches Konto.


----------



## mixer (17 Februar 2016)

Mal was leckeres kochen?

Fake Thermomix hier

http://www.paderborn.tm5-ag.com


----------



## Dubstone (23 August 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen,

für alle die damals durch Konsolenparadies betrogen wurden und damit auf das Konto unter dem Namen Alexander Geilhaupt Geld überwiesen haben, dürfte folgendes interessant sein:

http://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/mi...liger-Arminen-Funktionaer-hinter-Gittern.html


----------



## Goblin (23 August 2017)

Ich denke mal dass sein Name missbraucht wurde. Wer ist denn so blöd und schreibt seinen richtigen Namen ins Impressum eines Fakeshops?


Glück gehabt

http://www.nw.de/sport/dsc_arminia_...upt-zu-zwei-Jahren-Gefaengnis-verurteilt.html


----------

